# ***OFFICIAL*** Nick Diaz vs. Anderson Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight*















​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I've hypothesized about this fight with friends going back probably 4 years. Nick would be silly to come at Silva like he does most opponents, I actually foresee some takedown attempts by Nick. Nick does not have the head movement to be able to go strike for strike with Anderson, no way. I'm thinking Diaz gets finished in round 3 if he fights with his usual gameplan. Either way i'm just happy this fight is finally happening.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

the only way i see anderson losing is if he plays stupid and gets submitted , it's very hard for me to see nick getting knocked out , but first round tko for anderson
oh and i'll give all my credits to anyone who is stupid enough to go with nick


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm going with Diaz in the upset. He's younger, faster and has KO power. I love Silva, he's the GOAT but 40 years old coming off that horrific leg injury.

I'm not confident enough to bet on it though.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

faster ? ko power ?


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

I have absolutely no clue what is going to happen.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz has 0 defence and is a straight charge ahead fighter fighting the greatest counter puncher of all time. This doesn't make it out of the first round before Silva turns Diaz inside out and both dumber and uglier than he is now. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys, remember when Diaz destroyed BJ Penn?

:thumb02:


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

I really really hope Silva destroys him and puts and impressive performance. Seeing the Spider back in top form would be like christmas


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Silva's striking will always be lethal, but Nick's chin has weathered the fists of killers over the years. If this goes into the third onwards, his sheer cardio will overwhelm the Spider.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is going to be pure destruction. Diaz is getting lit up. Anderson's not going to get sloppy like Daley did, he's going to be pinpoint accurate, and be out to prove a point. I can't wait. Diaz got badly rocked by Daley, and Anderson is much more accurate, and much more powerful. I'd be amazed if Diaz makes it out of Round 1.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a dream match for me. It's like Batman vs Captain America. I have no idea what will happen but I fantasize about Nick surviving the first couple of rounds and setting a pace that Silva can't keep. Fatigue makes cowards of us all. I want to see fear in the spiders eyes 


edit: .... and taunting. I don't care who taunts who. I want taunting.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> This is going to be pure destruction. Diaz is getting lit up. Anderson's not going to get sloppy like Daley did, he's going to be pinpoint accurate, and be out to prove a point. I can't wait. Diaz got badly rocked by Daley, and Anderson is much more accurate, and much more powerful. I'd be amazed if Diaz makes it out of Round 1.


You'd have to think that the UFC believes this as well. It would seem strange to me that they would take AS and put him in a situation they didn't think he would come out of looking like a superstar. 



oldfan said:


> This is a dream match for me. It's like Batman vs Captain America. I have no idea what will happen but I fantasize about Nick surviving the first couple of rounds and setting a pace that Silva can't keep. Fatigue makes cowards of us all. I want to see fear in the spiders eyes
> 
> 
> edit: .... and taunting. I don't care who taunts who. I want taunting.


Well taunting is about the only thing that is 100% in this fight.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Nick's like Jones, people hate him so much they dont want to give him his due, I think he can beat AS but I think if he does everyone will short-sheet his victory by claiming its because AS is old.

But if Nick dose beat him thats a big accomplishment seeing as AS is big for his WC and could fight at 205. They can both win the fight and AS should be the favorite but if Nick's on point I think he can win.

Nick likes the body and AS probably wont like that, if you think AS should stand and trade blows with Nick Id say that exactly what I hope he dose because Nick is a better boxer and I can already feel the flames for saying that but its true. 

So if AS goes out of his way to fight Nick the way Nick likes to fight... no doubt in my mind he'll lose. 

I dont really think he'd do that though. Anderson is a better striker and if he dose what he usually dose as long as he can knock Nick out in the early rounds Ive got him winning.

But if Nick can goat him into forgetting this is MMA and get into a "who can showboat more boxing match" and Nick makes it out of the second I think he dose make AS look like BJ Penn. 

Nick Diaz doesn't check leg kicks that shits for *****'s I guess?

If Silva forgets that he can use that against Nick because he wants to box, IDK I think there is a chance Nick can beat him. 

If Silva comes out and uses all his skills and is a faster striker then hay I love Nick but his almost arrogant style of defense is self destructive when it comes to leg kicks, he has it in his head that he'd rather counter than be defensive when he gets leg kicked that hasn't paid off but he hasn't changed his strategy that I can see.

I think GSP was the GOAT before Jones and he beat Nick and now if AS beats Nick, I can handle that. He's only the third greatest fighter we've ever seen so if Silva's truly just a victim of circumstance then sure he should beat Nick and that's not going to mean much. 

If he was willing to check a fn kick Id be more confident he'd be competitive but for some reason I think its an awkward fight. 

I still think that AS has all the tools to win if he goes in and tries to plant Nick like its the only fight anyone will ever remember, if he does that Nicks probably going to lose.

But if he toys with his food he may find himself being the meal. P.S. That would go for Nick too.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Nick's like Jones, people hate him so much they dont want to give him his due, I think he can beat AS but I think if he does everyone will short-sheet his victory by claiming its because AS is old.
> 
> But if Nick dose beat him thats a big accomplishment seeing as AS is big for his WC and could fight at 205. They can both win the fight and AS should be the favorite but if Nick's on point I think he can win.
> 
> ...


So let me make sure I understand what you're saying... Nick Diaz's biggest chance to win is Anderson Silva completely forgetting how to fight? :confused02:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

If Nick Diaz had a better boxing than Anderson, a fight with Roy Jones could be in order, which would give him good bucks, but, no, Anderson was the one on the talks.

I am just happy to see Anderson back and healthy and he he's been talking he will be even faster and with new tricks he mastered during his absence of the cage.

There's no need to cover the mouth to suggest if Nick wins is because Anderson is old and finally out of it. Anderson is bigger, better, GOAT so far, detains the most impressive records, dispatched everyone not named Weidman in UFC. Nick in the other hand, id just a tough brawler with decent MMA skills.

If Nick pulls the win, it wouldn't be any different from Condit, who beat him, pulling the win, it would mean the same thing. Anderson's ship would be gone.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Man Roy Jones would beat them both and make it look silly if you want the truth, Anderson is out of his mind in love with his boxing talking about beating Roy.. I Know he's that good but he's also old. 

If AS is slowing down BJ Penn becomes a relevant reference.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> This is a dream match for me. It's like Batman vs Captain America. I have no idea what will happen but I fantasize about Nick surviving the first couple of rounds and setting a pace that Silva can't keep. Fatigue makes cowards of us all. I want to see fear in the spiders eyes
> 
> 
> edit: .... and taunting. I don't care who taunts who. I want taunting.


Finally we agree on something. :thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

slapshot said:


> Man Jones would beat them both and make it look silly if you want the truth, Anderson is out of his mind in love with his boxing talking about beating Roy.. I Know he's that good but he's also old.
> 
> If AS is slowing down BJ Penn becomes a relevant reference.


1. Jones is also a weight class above Anderson ands two weight classes above Nick.

2. Roy Jones Jr is 6 years older than Anderson Silva.

3. What about anything to do with Anderson leads you to believe he's "slowing down"?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*WTF people comparing Anderson Silva to BJ Penn...*


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

oldfan said:


> This is a dream match for me. It's like Batman vs Captain America. .


it's more like the avengers vs megamind


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> 3. What about anything to do with Anderson leads you to believe he's "slowing down"?


It's called clutching at straws, and wishful thinking. Diaz is getting obliterated.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Danm2501 said:


> It's called clutching at straws, and wishful thinking. Diaz is getting obliterated.


I actually give Diaz a good shot. After the fight I'm going MIA from the site. I don't want to deal with the bullshit of "Anderson's past it. Retire now" / "Diaz sucks. Easy win".


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The 4 people who have voted for Nick so far, how do you see him winning? Not saying it couldn't happen, just curious.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Rauno said:


> The 4 people who have voted for Nick so far, how do you see him winning? Not saying it couldn't happen, just curious.


Yeah, I'm curious to read that too, as I can't see anyway he wins.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rauno said:


> The 4 people who have voted for Nick so far, how do you see him winning? Not saying it couldn't happen, just curious.



I am assuming blind faith. I mean a mid level ww fighting in a guy who has lost two fights in the last how many years at Mw? On top of that Silva is a huge Mw fighting a smallish Ww. I really can not fathom what game plan Diaz can use here. as I said earlier Diaz has one style of defence and that is to try and allow his opponent to break there hands on his face. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Has anyone taunted and talked shit to Silva in the cage during a fight before?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

HorsepoweR said:


> Has anyone taunted and talked shit to Silva in the cage during a fight before?


damien maia ... that disrespectful swine


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

My vote for Nick is based on Silva not being what he was and getting outworked down the stretch. 

I see Silva tagging Nick early, hurting him... then Nick putting a beatdown on him over the rest of the fight. I think if he can get in and land some body shots early Silva will struggle. 

But... i like both guys a lot, i am not to bothered who wins.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I actually give Diaz a good shot. After the fight I'm going MIA from the site. I don't want to deal with the bullshit of "Anderson's past it. Retire now" / "Diaz sucks. Easy win".


If Nick wins, the "Anderson's past it. Retire now" is in definitely in order, but if Anderson wins, which he shall, "Diaz sucks" does not apply for that and "Easy win" will really depend on how easy it really was.


----------



## NoYards (Sep 7, 2008)

Nick's only hope is to set a fast pace and hope to hold out for the first three rounds, then take advantage of his superior cardio and age advantage ... problem is I am expecting two rounds of 'clown taunts' vs 'bitch calling', leaving only three rounds for actual fighting.

Doesn't matter; two rounds of Diaz/Silva antics will be almost as much entertainment as the next three rounds of actual fighting.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Always thought Silva would make Diaz look like a child. Still think that. In my mind it won't even be slightly competition. Silva will toy with him and knock him clean out, homies.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Why are all these people comparing Anderson Silva to BJ Penn? 

BJ Penn is a two division champion and Silva isn't fit enough to carry his jockstrap.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Hellboy said:


> Why are all these people comparing Anderson Silva to BJ Penn?
> 
> BJ Penn is a two division champion and Silva isn't fit enough to carry his jockstrap.


dude stfu , sure Bj penn did alot for the ufc but anderson silva is the ufc . you're ******* right anderson silva shouldn't be compared with bj penn but it's because of how much anderson silva is better . he's the GOAT . bj penn is a joke compared to anderson . i dont know what you're smoking but don't talk about what you don't understand please . :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

prospect said:


> dude stfu , sure Bj penn did alot for the ufc but anderson silva is the ufc . you're ******* right anderson silva shouldn't be compared with bj penn but it's because of how much anderson silva is better . he's the GOAT . bj penn is a joke compared to anderson . i dont know what you're smoking but don't talk about what you don't understand please . :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Anderson was scared to step up and take on Jones, but wanted GSP to do the same... he was a coward and a fraud.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> If Nick wins, the "Anderson's past it. Retire now" is in definitely in order, but if Anderson wins, which he shall, "Diaz sucks" does not apply for that and "Easy win" will really depend on how easy it really was.


Thing is... when Silva wins, he nearly always makes it look real easy. I think it sometimes hurts his standing, since his opponents are made to looks so average.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

i didn't want to say this but anderson silva is god and you all are going to hell


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> My vote for Nick is based on Silva not being what he was and getting outworked down the stretch.
> 
> I see Silva tagging Nick early, hurting him... then Nick putting a beatdown on him over the rest of the fight. I think if he can get in and land some body shots early Silva will struggle.
> 
> But... i like both guys a lot, i am not to bothered who wins.



Even if Silva is half what he was its still far more than Diaz ever was or will be. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

prospect said:


> dude stfu , sure Bj penn did alot for the ufc but anderson silva is the ufc . you're ******* right anderson silva shouldn't be compared with bj penn but it's because of how much anderson silva is better . he's the GOAT . bj penn is a joke compared to anderson . i dont know what you're smoking but don't talk about what you don't understand please . :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:



You know who would disagree that Anderson Silva should be compared to BJ? mr silva himself because he has said he considers BJ the Goat


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Toxic said:


> You know who would disagree that Anderson Silva should be compared to BJ? mr silva himself because he has said he considers BJ the Goat
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


god is still learning , shut up !


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Diaz has one style of defence and that is to try and allow his opponent to break there hands on his face. Sent from Verticalsports.com App


You're still mad that it worked 












Rauno said:


> The 4 people who have voted for Nick so far, how do you see him winning? Not saying it couldn't happen, just curious.


Like this


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

^^post of the year lol


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> You're still mad that it worked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I blame BJ and his absurdly bad cardio for that because up until his cardio failed him he was kicking Diazs ass.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I blame BJ and his absurdly bad cardio for that because *up until his cardio failed him he was kicking Diazs ass.*
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


And that's what they're going to say about Silva too :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

No point in trying to compare BJ to Anderson. They're two of the best of all time, but Silva always came in shape to fight and BJ didn't always put the work on his conditioning. Silva is the GOAT, and if you did a global poll Silva would lead that poll easily. BJ is obviously a legend as well but his conditioning is what tainted his legacy a little. Saying either one is not a legend is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Old fan I am laying down a challenge you and me sig bet. Winner owns the losers sig for 30 days. Pics words what ever the winner desires


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Rygu said:


> No point in trying to compare BJ to Anderson. They're two of the best of all time, but Silva always came in shape to fight and BJ didn't always put the work on his conditioning. Silva is the GOAT, and if you did a global poll Silva would lead that poll easily. BJ is obviously a legend as well but his conditioning is what tainted his legacy a little. Saying either one is not a legend is beyond ridiculous.


you see i disagree with that . i think bj did work hard , he fought frankie for a good 13 rounds . fought diego sanchez for 5 and then finished him . GSP for four . anderson silva only fought 5 rounds 3 times . and we know how fatigued he was in the chael sonnen fight . my point is bj penn always came more fit and more in shape and fought way better competition then anderson silva did and that's why bj is the GOAT


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

2 mega powers collide!

Superfight!

2 of the biggest names in the sport!

Going to be awesome.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

prospect said:


> you see i disagree with that . i think bj did work hard , he fought frankie for a good 13 rounds . fought diego sanchez for 5 and then finished him . GSP for four . anderson silva only fought 5 rounds 3 times . and we know how fatigued he was in the chael sonnen fight . my point is bj penn always came more fit and more in shape and fought way better competition then anderson silva did and that's why bj is the GOAT


I respect what BJ accomplished, but with a career record of 16-10 I don't care who he fought, he didn't win enough and he lost too many times to be Anderson's equal. Silva won 15 in a row and although the overall competition he faced was not quite that of what BJ faced he also went above his normal weight class and made almost everyone in those 15 wins look amateur-ish.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

bj penn fought above his weight class and wait for it ... won the title there as well


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Never defended it, lost to Hughes on the rematch and his last 7 fights he went 1-5-1. That isn't GOAT material.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

when did anderson silva fight jones ???
also anderson is gonna go 0-5 in 3 fights so ...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

prospect said:


> when did anderson silva fight jones ???
> also anderson is gonna go 0-5 in 3 fights so ...


He didn't fight Jones, and didn't have to he was the MW champ. No he won't go 0-5 in 3 fights, that isn't mathematically possible.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

he's already 0-2 smartass


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

prospect said:


> he's already 0-2 smartass


Its the way you've worded it. It does look like you said Silvas gonna lose 5 fights while only competing in 3.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

prospect said:


> he's already 0-2 smartass


Are you intoxicated? He is going to lose his next 3 fights because you say so and that is how you base BJ being a better fighter all-time? Well perhaps wait until those three fights are over and we'll discuss it then.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Are you intoxicated? He is going to lose his next 3 fights because you say so and that is how you base BJ being a better fighter all-time? Well perhaps wait until those three fights are over and we'll discuss it then.


Haha, well said.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

i'm not the one who said " at least anderson fought at lhw " and then acted like bj winning the title at light and ww isn't impressive


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

prospect said:


> i'm not the one who said " at least anderson fought at lhw " and then acted like bj winning the title at light and ww isn't impressive


It was very impressive, at one point BJ was the p4p best fighter on Earth, fought Machida when he was outweighed by 35lbs and made the fight quite competitive, all I was saying is as far as both of their careers go, I feel Anderson was more dominant overall and is the best there ever has been. Trust me I have much love for BJ, he is who got me back into MMA after the deadball era of UFC 15-30 and is one of my all time favorites, I was quite upset when he lost to Diaz.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

bj penn took risks , he was in that funny looking cage not to " improve his legacy " or to " prove he was the best in the world " but to fight and test himself and compete with the best in the world , no matter what weight size or how badly the odds were against him, he was there because he thought he could do it, and boy did it make for some great fights ...
he beat mat hughes at 170 and claimed the belt his , beat duane ludwig and renzo gracie, f*cking competed with lyoto fuc*ing machida , competed with the greatest ww in the history of the sport for two fights won the ufc title lightweight title against all odds and still went for superfights just because he wants to fight the best there is , he fell short sometimes but at least he tested himself and tried . you say he wasn't in shape ? i say how the fu*k did he go five rounds with the ufc lightweight champion at the time frankie edgar twice ! how the fu*k did he go to decision with nick diaz and rory mcdonald and not get finished ?! 
B.J penn stayed relevant in the ufc for more than 13 years , sorry if the idea of him not competing at the highest level wasn't in his head and it took 3 terrible fights , 9 dreadful rounds to tell him that , but he still tried . let's just not forget who those three guys were . nick diaz : fighting Anderson silva in jan 31 , rory MaCdonald : fighting for the title in 2015 and frankie edgar : former ufc lightweight champion and current ufc featherweight top 5 fighter . now if you think that anderson silva defending the title 13 times is better than that .... then i agree with you , sorry for wasting your time :thumb02:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

It's ok, I don't hold it against you. BJ had bigger balls than Anderson no question, he just wasn't a better fighter and didn't have a better career.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> If Nick wins, the "Anderson's past it. Retire now" is in definitely in order, but if Anderson wins, which he shall, "Diaz sucks" does not apply for that and "Easy win" will really depend on how easy it really was.


To be fair, Anderson's never fought a striker that was anything like Nick Diaz. I hate that no matter what happens, Anderson CAN'T lose unless he's like 20 years older in the fight.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Just watched the countdown. Damn...I am so pumped up!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Old fan I am laying down a challenge you and me sig bet. Winner owns the losers sig for 30 days. Pics words what ever the winner desires
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


What a courageous challenge. You guys love to sig bet when you think it's a sure thing. raise01:

Here's the bet. If Diaz wins I'm going to post in this thread laughing at you and saying I told you so. 

If Silva wins I won't.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To be fair, Anderson's never fought a striker that was anything like Nick Diaz.


Agree, and, vice versa. 

I still wonder if I should be any extra pumped for this fight if not only for seeing Anderson healthy in the cage again. I saw the Countdown, I see remarks on how awesome Nick boxing is, but I only feel excited to see Anderson back, as Nick is, in my eyes, many levels behind technically, physically and awesomely wise.

There's a spark though, that ignites now and then when I wonder how much stronger Nick can be at 185, adding power to his technical punches. In the other hand, even though he always had top cardio, how his cardio will be at a higher weight, against a natural 185er that never had cardio issues himself? 

It's just too surreal for me Anderson will be back by the end of this week. It's a freak injury long layoff come back fight. How his body and mind will be? I haven't seeing him that motivated in a long time. He speaks of a restart. I know he was beaten twice by Weidman, but those two fights combined looked more like a single big, continuous loss. Like he lost the first one and "WTF, I lost..." and came for the second under pressure, still emotionally affected by the first loss. I wonder if that big time off did reset his mentality as a martial artist and as a champion and will bring more concentration, respect for his opponents and the old killing commitment, since now he understands he can be stopped.

Damn, it was supposed to be a short post... I am nervous, I guess. The Spider will be back. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> What a courageous challenge. You guys love to sig bet when you think it's a sure thing. raise01:
> 
> Here's the bet. If Diaz wins I'm going to post in this thread laughing at you and saying I told you so.
> 
> If Silva wins I won't.



Why would I make a sig bet if I was anything but sure of the outcome? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

oldfan said:


> What a courageous challenge. You guys love to sig bet when you think it's a sure thing. raise01:
> 
> Here's the bet. If Diaz wins I'm going to post in this thread laughing at you and saying I told you so.
> 
> If Silva wins I won't.


I read it more like "oldfan sees everything as a sure thing till he gets challenged and instantly backs down". :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Why would I make a sig bet if I was anything but sure of the outcome?



That's how betting normally works tbh... You throw down the money when you think the odds don't quite match what you are thinking, if Diaz is a huge underdog and has great odds, yet you think he has a near 50-50 chance, then it's a smart bet.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> That's how betting normally works tbh... You throw down the money when you think the odds don't quite match what you are thinking, if Diaz is a huge underdog and has great odds, yet you think he has a near 50-50 chance, then it's a smart bet.


There isn't odds on a sig bet though. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I read it more like "oldfan sees everything as a sure thing till he gets challenged and instantly backs down". :thumb02:


^that hurts 



Toxic said:


> There isn't odds on a sig bet though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


^Why not?

tell you both what, either one of you or both of you, If silva wins you get my sig one time for one month. If Nick wins I get your sig for 6 months and as many versions as I want.

since it's a sure thing and all....


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

i keep seeing anderson freaking out and having a panic attack when he gets inside that octagon .


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

How soon after he gets beat will Diaz retire (again)? In the Octagon straight after the fight? Or when the UFC refuse to give him another superfight he doesn't deserve?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

oldfan said:


>


No wonder Nick Diaz is such a relaxed individual. Beside smoking weed 24/7, those Yoga classes must take away every trace of stress that may be left in his mind.


----------



## marky420 (Oct 26, 2012)

Rauno said:


> The 4 people who have voted for Nick so far, how do you see him winning? Not saying it couldn't happen, just curious.


On paper, Silva is supposed to outclass Nick in every area, not to mention he's a huge MW fighting an undersized WW. 

But there's just too many intangibles to ignore. I don't see Silva playing it safe - he'll want to put on a show which will give Nick way more openings than the GSP fight. Plus Nick's cardio and chin are both elite, coupled with the fact that Silva is knocking on 40 while coming off a gruesome injury. 

Won't be surprised if Silva knocks him out, but Diaz is massively underrated in this one and has a legitimate chance to pull off the upset. 

That said, I have no fckin idea what's gonna happen this weekend.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Nick Diaz via Stockon Slap KO ala Robbie Lawler. You heard it here first.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> No wonder Nick Diaz is such a relaxed individual. Beside smoking weed 24/7, those Yoga classes must take away every trace of stress that may be left in his mind.


Seems like kung fu tai chi not yoga


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Warning said:


> Seems like kung fu tai chi not yoga


Hey man...that was a joke...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> ^that hurts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take it, obviously sigs can't be against the rules or meant to troll the board ( trolling me is fine)



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

Danm2501 said:


> How soon after he gets beat will Diaz retire (again)? In the Octagon straight after the fight? Or when the UFC refuse to give him another superfight he doesn't deserve?


I'm guessing right away. Not actually in the octagon like last time, but he either announces his retirement soon after or fades away. I don't think he wants to get back into fighting, I think he just wants the big paycheck.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

People criticize diaz all the time for being inarticulate and stupid but he got exactly what he wanted. Time off after GSP and comes back to the superfight he dreamed of.


----------



## loci (Jun 2, 2007)

It's going to go the same way as Silva vs Griffin.
Superfight :sarcastic12:


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

Ape City said:


> People criticize diaz all the time for being inarticulate and stupid but he got exactly what he wanted. Time off after GSP and comes back to the superfight he dreamed of.


all it took was for silva to get dethroned and have a freak accident :thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Jones DC was definatly top of the food chsin in terms of level of guys with most on the line. I was excited for that one.

But from a pure anticipation/excitement stand point, I think Im more excited for this fight.

Should be legendary. Last legendary fight they made was Penn-Diaz. We didnt realize it but gus bones eneded legendary. Would have been vwey legendary had Gus been getting a rematch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Dana is such an idiot. Anderson gets a title shot if he wins? 
Has he forgotten about Souza, Machida, Rockhold and Romero?
Anderson was a legend, the best of all time, but his time has passed. 

If Diaz does his usual thing he's going to get split. Not that I'll be complaining but I can't imagine even Diaz being that stupid.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

prospect said:


> all it took was for silva to get dethroned and have a freak accident :thumb02:


Yeah, but losing every round he's ever fought with Weidman doesn't help make the case.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anderson has lost 5 fights legitimately...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I meant recently. He's lost one fight in 9 years and he's done? MMA fans can be so fickle.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

agreed, first fight he deserved to lose.. nobody can clown like that vs an opponent that is a legit threat, let alone one that is probably better than you..

second fight was not a freak accident but still very rare when it comes to even perfectly checking leg kicks... i still want to see a third fight before andy gets too old.. but that is only if andy comes out and destroys nick diaz.. if he looks like the phenom he always did and puts nick away in spectacular fashion and looks to have regained his confidence then i want to see a third fight..

if it is a tough fight then give him another winnable fight and see how his recovery goes.. i only want to see him vs. weidman if he seems to have his fire back..


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Agreed with Damn about "his time has passed", but I agree more with Tanya in saying that there are soooo many better contenders right now that a "fun fight" win shouldnt earn you a shot.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I will take it,
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App



**** :doh01:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont want either to lose so I'm not betting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

To be fair Anderson has also said he wants the title shot, but I personally don't want him to ever fight at that level again. Fun fights only, best in the world or not.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

a guy was telling me last night, how cool it would be if vitor and anderson won their fights, rematch time !


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

If Anderson wasn't by his own admission close to retirement I'd be all for it.
But the guy has already said he wants to retire soon. Dana just wants to cash in on a trilogy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson: If you take fighting away from me, you are taking away my life.


But yeah, close to retirement.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

he signed a 7 or 9 fight contract with the ufc ...


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

so ... nick diaz is toast huh ?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> so ... nick diaz is toast huh ?


He could be but then again he could pull it out too!

I have a feeling it will go Nick's way but I cant argue with anyone for taking Silva to win, he should.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

slapshot said:


> He could be but then again he could pull it out too!
> 
> I have a feeling it will go Nick's way but I cant argue with anyone for taking Silva to win, he should.


how will he win , i expect diaz to try to be light on his feet , it will be funny to say the least


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*Can't believe i'm saying this but.. everyone take example of prospect and actually stick to the topic in hand. *


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> how will he win , i expect diaz to try to be light on his feet , it will be funny to say the least


I expect him to push Silva against the cage and fight there. 

Nick can take what he gives. As long as he's not taking spoonfuls and giving sprinkles he can set up a win in the later rounds.

Besides that, I dont intend to call Silva overrated because he has shown us he's one of the best but I think he's always been given that untouchable status by his fans and its just not true.

If Nick is faster and Im not sure he is that would be hard to deal with because IMO he's a better boxer.

Silva is really good at using head movement and countering to be effective so you take that away. 

Put him in positions where showboating is detrimental and he'll umm do less well? So if im in Nicks camp Im training to take Silva down the second he plants both feel and starts moving his head, you might not even get him down but you'll disrupt him, put him where he's less comfortable and get off. 

Silva cant Condit his way to a win, he'd be exhausted but Nick could. He's nowhere near as graceful as Condit but he can still use movement, body shots, the clinch and his chin to wear Silva down. 

I think if AS goes in there and wants to play with Nick or even play Nicks game we have a good chance at an upset.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

^^ well said 

here is a shocker, diaz isn't in vegas rn, could this all has been his plan from the get go, get the fight hyped up, show up for the countdown, then have revenge by not showing up to the fight ... i know this sounds like i'm kidding but i''m not .


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Anything can happen in a fight but I think the UFC put this together with the intention of giving Silva a high-profile comeback fight he can win.

Silva will have a big size advantage and will be competing against a style that will compliment his own and allow him to work his magic. He'll also likely have anice reach advantage which is great for his style.

Diaz usually wins by outlasting and overwhelming opponents. I can't see him doing that to Silva. Diaz has a great chin and has shown that plenty but his defense has to be on point here against a much larger lethal striker. Height and strenghth advantage = knees in the clinch.

If Diaz can make this competitive or a close fight I believe that will be a moral victory in itself. But if he finds a way to win holy smokes I'd be suprised!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

prospect said:


> ^^ well said
> 
> here is a shocker, diaz isn't in vegas rn, could this all has been his plan from the get go, get the fight hyped up, show up for the countdown, then have revenge by not showing up to the fight ... i know this sounds like i'm kidding but i''m not .



You can say a lot of bad things about Nick, but you cant say he'd no show a fight for anything...

I mean if he's doing that then someone's dead, so I hope that's not the case. Ive never seen the man without courage.

You know its one thing to walk through this world without knowing real fear, my kids do it my wife does it. But the kind of fear you can only have through a violent near death experience thats not even what Im talking about.

Nick lives in fear of everything so to take control he fall back on his courage, I respect that deeply. I may not have a taste for the way he expresses himself but I understand his angst.

I also understand his disease and how difficult it can be, what most hate about him is part of a mental disability that's at the end of every Diaz pun. 

Pot's probably NOT his best choice of treatment either. Im not saying pot is bad but its not for people with paranoia or any stage or type of illness having to do with that type of disorder. 

He fights so well because for a moment all thats gone, its just him with this challenge/obstacle and the ability to just let go, let it go and unleash. 

If Nick wasn't a fighter he'd be an inmate. That didn't happen by chance though, he had to earn it. I give the guy props for probably saving Nate too.

Everybody hates Nick Diaz, I have nothing but respect for the man.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

slapshot said:


> *You can say a lot of bad things about Nick, but you cant say he'd no show a fight for anything...*
> 
> I mean if he's doing that then someone's dead, so I hope that's not the case. Ive never seen the man without courage.
> 
> ...


You mean like the time he no-showed his match against Braulio Estima?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> You mean like the time he no-showed his match against Braulio Estima?


First time ive herd of it, Id have to have the details from a credible reference. Not that it happened Ill take your word for it but the details of the situation. 

Even then, its not enough to actively hate the man because he made something of himself.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nick's gonna make another legend crap his pants.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

towwffc said:


> Anything can happen in a fight but I think the UFC put this together with the intention of giving Silva a high-profile comeback fight he can win.
> 
> Silva will have a big size advantage and will be competing against a style that will compliment his own and allow him to work his magic. He'll also likely have anice reach advantage which is great for his style.
> 
> ...



This fight is absolutely made to be a showcase fight for Silva but I certainly agree that if Diaz makes this a competitive fight I will consider it a moral victory for Diaz. If he somehow wins even as his biggest hater I would find it absurd if the UFC did not give him the next WW title fight. 


I also would not read a lot into it if Diaz did not go to Vegas early and did not want any distractions as he prepared for what I consider the most dangerous fight of his career. Shit I think just showing up to fight will show the mans balls must be made of steel. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

slapshot said:


> First time ive herd of it, Id have to have the details from a credible reference. Not that it happened Ill take your word for it but the details of the situation.
> 
> Even then, its not enough to actively hate the man because he made something of himself.


I'll be honest, at the time there were a lot of back and forth accusations, and I tended to believe Nick's version that the promotion was shady as shit even though I'm a confirmed Diaz hater.

I'm not putting up a link because the story unfolded over a few days and no one article has the whole thing. To get the full picture you'll have to use your google-fu.

But it all came out _after_ the grappling match fell through.

The bottom line was more that he and his people mishandled a bad contract rather than him refusing to fight, but it was bad form to say the least, and still put a dent in his reputation as someone is always up for a fight. People paid to see that fight and he could easily have showed up and then had a lawyer deal with the financial issues afterwards. Or cancelled the fight ahead of schedule rather than just doing a no-show.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I'll be honest, at the time there were a lot of back and forth accusations, and I tended to believe Nick's version that the promotion was shady as shit even though I'm a confirmed Diaz hater.
> 
> I'm not putting up a link because the story unfolded over a few days and no one article has the whole thing. To get the full picture you'll have to use your google-fu.
> 
> ...


Thats a lot different than no showing a UFC headliner in a lot of ways, I cant say it bothers me. The point I meant to convey was making something of yourself when everyone around you is a bum is a positive thing especially with some of the disadvantages he has.

This could be the last fight for him and I wish him well.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Don't look now but Nick just no showed the open workout and is currently MIA.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Nick's gonna make another legend crap his pants.


I like you, i like Nick Diaz. That being said, both of y'all are going to get a reality check come Saturday.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

if nick ruins this i will sue


http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/1/28/7931033/dana-white-on-nick-diazs-disappearing-act-i-did-it-to-myself


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick no-shows for today's stuff. Get boss to blame himSelf.

Nick has Dana by the balls!


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nick no-shows for today's stuff. Get boss to blame himSelf.
> 
> Nick has Dana by the balls!


i know you're not kidding so .. no comment


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

nick showed up, you thought i was worried didn't ya


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

prospect said:


> nick showed up, you thought i was worried didn't ya


And dana tweets a picture of him l9oling at his phone saying "209 is in the 702!"

Dana has a teenaged girl crush on Diaz


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

you're killing me man lol


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Nick is going into retirement after this


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Anderson has shown in the past, especially recently, that he doesn't mind backing up or having his back against/near the cage. In fact, I'd say he somewhat likes it there as it gives him some opportunities to counter. As such, given that Nick excels at getting a guy against the cage and peppering him with shots, the fight should end up there quite a few times.

Because of that, I see Nick doing what Nick does best, hitting Anderson with a high volume of strikes up against the cage while Anderson looks to counter. When it's not against the cage, I see Nick moving forward throwing punches and landing some of them/getting him back to the cage. Nick feels most at home when he's got a guy on the cage, and given both of their past fights and where they like to be, I see the fight against the cage somewhat often. Nick will impose his will there. He will either finish him, or decision him (I think decision) via far more strikes landed.



oldfan said:


> Nick's gonna make another legend crap his pants.


^^ exactly like this.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

M.C said:


> Anderson has shown in the past, especially recently, that he doesn't mind backing up or having his back against/near the cage. In fact, I'd say he somewhat likes it there as it gives him some opportunities to counter. As such, given that Nick excels at getting a guy against the cage and peppering him with shots, the fight should end up there quite a few times.
> 
> Because of that, I see Nick doing what Nick does best, hitting Anderson with a high volume of strikes up against the cage while Anderson looks to counter. When it's not against the cage, I see Nick moving forward throwing punches and landing some of them/getting him back to the cage. Nick feels most at home when he's got a guy on the cage, and given both of their past fights and where they like to be, I see the fight against the cage somewhat often. Nick will impose his will there. He will either finish him, or decision him (I think decision) via far more strikes landed.
> 
> ...


Actually it will go like this:










Or Diaz might feel stupidtly confindent and do this:










And then it will end up like this:











:wink03:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I dont think Anderson will back up against the cage. I dont think he thinks he's invincible anymore. He'll want the range. Plus Nick is terrible at cutting the cage. Silva will be up against the cage if Nick hurts him and puts him there.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Nick is not terrible at cutting the cage, that is quite the exaggeration. The only men who have avoided having there back on the cage is Condit and GSP.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Nick is not terrible at cutting the cage, that is quite the exaggeration. The only men who have avoided having there back on the cage is Condit and GSP.


Cutting the cage is only done against guys who don't want to have a toe to toe war though. Nick goes forward, they go forward, Nick wins. Nick goes forward, they go back, he's stuck to chasing them. Pacquiao is the exact same (although improved in the Algieri fight).


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Cutting the cage is only done against guys who don't want to have a toe to toe war though. Nick goes forward, they go forward, Nick wins. Nick goes forward, they go back, he's stuck to chasing them. Pacquiao is the exact same (although improved in the Algieri fight).


Nick and Nate have both always been good with there opponents backing into the cage and allowing them the opportunity to tee off what they tend not to adjust to is anyone who has realized that left or right are options, lateral movement completely messes with them. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Nick and Nate have both always been good with there opponents backing into the cage and allowing them the opportunity to tee off what they tend not to adjust to is anyone who has realized that left or right are options, lateral movement completely messes with them.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Yeah if someone wants to fight them, they are done for. If you want to walk forward into a Diaz bro to knock them out, you have no chance. They WILL outwill you, they WILL put you on the cage and they WILL batter you. No avoiding it. As you said, lateral movement and a guy who's not trying to scrap with them is done for. Anderson though, who knows what he'll try. If he just straight up wants to win a fight, he'll win by stoppage fairly early. I don't think Diaz can handle Anderson's shots. I reckon he'd be stopped and probably in the first, moving back which no one really expected to ever see Nick do. If Anderson wants to do what Anderson always does and show off, Nick might catch him which would be the start of Nick pushing him back to slaughter him on the cage.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Anderson wants to do *what Anderson always does* and show off, Nick might catch him which would be the start of Nick pushing him back to slaughter him on the cage.


I hope not you of all people believe what Anderson did against Weidman 1 or even against Bonnar is "what he always does". He grew up in his flashiness by showing off while taking care of his distance and posture to the best results for the public, finishing opponents like he was just having fun. That stopped at the Bonnar fight and what was supposed to happen there, happened against Weidman 1.

I trully hope he won't do this type of mistakes again, specially against Nick Diaz, but I think he got his motivation rebooted and he will mean business, even if it looks like he is show boating.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I hope not you of all people believe what Anderson did against Weidman 1 or even against Bonnar is "what he always does". He grew up in his flashiness by showing off while taking care of his distance and posture to the best results for the public, finishing opponents like he was just having fun. That stopped at the Bonnar fight and what was supposed to happen there, happened against Weidman 1.
> 
> I trully hope he won't do this type of mistakes again, specially against Nick Diaz, but I think he got his motivation rebooted and he will mean business, even if it looks like he is show boating.


Silva said for him it's like it were his first fight in the UFC. Anyone remember his first fight¿ It was Leben, someone who trusted in his chin and just walked forward trying to catch Silva. Guess what fighter also likes to trust in his chin and walks his opponents down (admittedly with better technical boxing)¿


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

off topic but I love your avatar voiceless.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Silva said for him it's like it were his first fight in the UFC. Anyone remember his first fight¿ It was Leben, someone who trusted in his chin and just walked forward trying to catch Silva. Guess what fighter also likes to trust in his chin and walks his opponents down (admittedly with better technical boxing)¿


Diaz's faith in his chin will be his downfall here, Daley and Cyborg both droped Diaz and had him hurt but they were no able to put Diaz away, Silva is bigger stronger and more accurate don't expect him to have the same issues. Silva will by far be the physically biggest guy Diaz has ever fought, I think a lot of people are gonna be shocked at the size difference at the weigh ins.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Silva is kind of a lanky guy himself but diaz is quite thin even when he was fighting heavy. To me Diaz always looks small going into fights.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

the poll is exactly like the odds rn ...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Ape City said:


> off topic but I love your avatar voiceless.


:thumbsup: It shows the elegance, simplicity, effectiveness and supremacy of the martial arts I train. Yes, not without a little pride I can tell you that I'm a 5th degree white belly in PFS (Penguin Fighting Systems) and only certified representative beyond Antarctica under Great-Grand-Penguru himself!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.mmafighting.com/

Here we go folks. We got Diaz on 3 of the top 5 stories on MMAJunkie. 1 other being predictions. 1 other being a Silva article. To those who will claim all the PPV buys are because of Silva. The Media has talked about Diaz 85% to Silva 15% this lead up. 

Nick's little miss of flight was staged by the UFC. We all know this. UFC = WWE in all reality. Lets be real here. 

Also Mr. Joe Schilling (elite top of the food chain kickboxer). 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2015/1/29/7937121/joe-schilling-ufcs-depiction-of-diaz-brothers-is-all-hype-and-nicks



> oe Schilling has great insight when it comes to the Diaz brothers. He spends a lot of time with Nick and Nate, whether it be training in their hometown of Stockton or at Schilling's gym The Yard in Los Angeles.
> 
> So, when the Bellator MMA and Glory star sees how the UFC promotes the two of them at times, he can only shake his head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Diaz's faith in his chin will be his downfall here, Daley and Cyborg both droped Diaz and had him hurt but they were no able to put Diaz away, Silva is bigger stronger and more accurate don't expect him to have the same issues. Silva will by far be the physically biggest guy Diaz has ever fought, I think a lot of people are gonna be shocked at the size difference at the weigh ins.


Yes, that's why I made the Leben reference. He walked forward and just got sniped down. I don't even think size will be the issue, precision is what makes Silva so deadly.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rauno said:


> The 4 people who have voted for Nick so far, how do you see him winning? Not saying it couldn't happen, just curious.


Ok I'll try to be somewhat sorta serious for a minute. All of you who just can't imagine Nick winning, I think you have no imagination. and maybe a little too much hero worship for silva.

to me this match up is a lot like this one.






with 2 very big differences.

1. there is absolutely nothing in MMA that Horne could do back then that Nick can't do better now.

2. Silva is 39 now. 11 years older.Coming off a career ending injury.

as much as we want to believe our heroes are different, they get old too.

I believe Silva's cardio will fail him. Then his reflexes and speed.

there's going to be a lot of broken hearts and excuses on Sunday.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I remember how it felt when my heroes got old. 

Ali was only 36


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Ok I'll try to be somewhat sorta serious for a minute. All of you who just can't imagine Nick winning, I think you have no imagination. and maybe a little too much hero worship for silva.
> 
> to me this match up is a lot like this one.
> 
> ...


Jeremy Horn is a better offensive wrestler than Diaz.
Horn was bigger and stronger than Diaz is now.
Whiel Diaz has an overall better BJJ game the truth is that Horn has a vastly underrated BJJ game (He held his own vs Palhares) and honestly I would say his top game is better than Diaz. Lastly Silva is bigger stronger, more refined and better in every aspect of MMA than he was at that time.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Jeremy Horn is a better offensive wrestler than Diaz.
> Actually no he isn't. Nick just doesn't like wrestling in a fight.
> 
> Horn was bigger and stronger than Diaz is now.
> ...


@ the bold part. Everyone reaches a peak and then start down the hill. You don't honestly believe that Silva's physical capabilities are better now than 11 years ago do you?

here's what nick looks like in the cage with a former LHW champ. who's bigger?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> @ the bold part. Everyone reaches a peak and then start down the hill. You don't honestly believe that Silva's physical capabilities are better now than 11 years ago do you?
> 
> here's what nick looks like in the cage with a former LHW champ. who's bigger?


First lets just mention that Frank was a small LHW at a time when fighters were not cutting a lot of weight. (Guys like Kevin Jackson/Jeremy Horns would not even be biggish MW's today). Frank at the time he fought Diaz was nowhere near the size of Silva. People always seem to forget how big Silva really is










That is Silva with one of the biggest LHW's the UFC has ever seen. 








That is Diaz with a average WW. Truth is Condit and Diaz are likely not even average WW's with the way the division is now with a lot of big guys, There is about a 55 pound difference between Forrest and Condit in those pics. Take into account Silva was likely somewhat bloated at 205, I would still bet that on fight night there is at minimum a 20lb weight difference between Silva and Diaz.

And yes Silva is a far better fighter than he was 11 years ago. I would actually suspect his reflexes and reaction times are better now than they were 11 years ago. (Although probably not as good as 4 years ago) Size wise Silva was not that far removed at that time from fighting WW himself and was probably much closer to Diaz's size when he fought Horn. With that added mass has come the power. 

I believe the reflex and reaction times are developments that came from leaving ChuteBox which emphasized that kill or be killed attitude a little to much (think Wanerlei/Shogun). Silva developed his unique defensive skills later in his career.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

oldfan said:


> @ the bold part. Everyone reaches a peak and then start down the hill. You don't honestly believe that Silva's physical capabilities are better now than 11 years ago do you?
> 
> here's what nick looks like in the cage with a former LHW champ. who's bigger?


Can I please take your sig after the fight?

I get thinking Nick can win. But to think he outright will is pretty foolish.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

oldfan said:


> @ the bold part. Everyone reaches a peak and then start down the hill. You don't honestly believe that Silva's physical capabilities are better now than 11 years ago do you?
> 
> here's what nick looks like in the cage with a former LHW champ. who's bigger?


I'd be curious too, if Nick's smallness may actually work to his advantage. Could be be a lot quicker than many of Silva's former opponents? 

Silva looks great against larger slower guys, we know that. But when was the last time he fought someone as small as Nick.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> Yes, that's why I made the Leben reference. He walked forward and just got sniped down. I don't even think size will be the issue, precision is what makes Silva so deadly.


He doesn't walk foreword like Chris though, Nick rolls and slips a lot of punches even though he's always given shit for taking damage.

Nate really has never made me feel like he can do the things his brother can do in the cage, great fighter but he doesn't have his brothers abilities.

The fight with Condit was close and the fight with GSP was a lot of nothing, ppl say GSP beat him standing and he didn't. He just held Nick down and did nothing.

GSP was the GOAT before Jones not A Silva who's been beat by lesser fighters. 

Nick already lost to the real former GOAT.

Fighters dont just use lateral movement and get the win against Nick. Condit could because he's athletic and nimble with cardio and the big thing the thing that people dont get, he mitigated exchanges, fact is he avoided them at all cost.

Silva cant do that, he cant move like that and keep that pace, he'll gas. 

I really dont think the answer is to trade with Nick, nobody dose, if you watch his fights everyone tries to avoid it.

Anderson is a power puncher who makes people miss with head movement and counters not movement so much. If nick can shut down the kicks and actually I think if he can get Anderson to stand and talk a lot or stand and try ti use head movement I think he lands.

I guess Im of the opinion that Silva has slowed down, when you say Anderson Silva has slowed down its going to piss his fans off.

But AS has been able to fight a lazy style because he's always been able to make fighters miss.. Im not sure he can stand flat footed with Nick if he cant make Nick miss enough to capitalize on it.

Anderson can turn the lights out on anyone but that doesn't mean he will.

GSP had to take Nick down and hold him there to win, thats not Silva's bread and butter nor is the kind of movement Condit used to out point him. 

If Nick wont respect Silva's power then sure it's going to be a quick night but given the circumstances I think this will be a blowout for AS or a grinding win for Nick.



Calminian said:


> I'd be curious too, if Nick's smallness may actually work to his advantage. Could be be a lot quicker than many of Silva's former opponents?
> 
> Silva looks great against larger slower guys, we know that. But when was the last time he fought someone as small as Nick.


Nick has a 76 inch reach, Silva has a 77.5 reach

Nick is six feet tall and Silva is 6'2 

Im missing this significant size advantage, we talking muscle mass here er? 

I think that Nick can outright win so I must be just as crazy as oldfan lol. :thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Can I please take your sig after the fight?
> 
> I get thinking Nick can win. But to think he outright will is pretty foolish.


Sorry but I got dibs on his, I am open to a collaboration if you have some ideas on how best to design his sig.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

I know this smacks of MMA math, but if Staphan Bonnar came out of retirement now roided to his tits and fought Nick Diaz, who would you bet on?

I just don't see any way Nick wins this.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> I know this smacks of MMA math, but if Staphan Bonnar came out of retirement now roided to his tits and fought Nick Diaz, who would you bet on?
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't see any way Nick wins this.



I honestly don't know, Bonnar was never that good to begin with.damn that is tough, I think Nick is a much more skilled fighter just not sure it would be enough. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

maybe I need a bigger screen. I'm just not seeing that humongous size difference.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> maybe I need a bigger screen. I'm just not seeing that humongous size difference.


one is in a button up t-shirt and one in a baggy hoody. We already knew the height and reach was similar so there really aren't any surprises here.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I dunno Toxic. I think you might just be underestimating how big Nick is and how much bigger he may have gotten during his lay off. Shoulders look about the same width and even though Nick is wearing a hoody you can see it is very thin and quite fitted compared to Anderson's shirt which seems very loose in the body. The only big difference I notice is how much higher Andersons hips appear to be indicating much longer legs, but again wardrobe may be playing a slight factor as well.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm picking Diaz with the upset. His cardio's going to win it in my opinion.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'd be surprised to see anything other than Diaz getting smoked here. I'd like to be wrong just so it ****s up Danas plans though.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

for ufc fans we sure do hate dana


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

To reiterate what everyone has already said. Nick doesn't have the best defense and isn't particularly explosive. I think Anderson can treat him like a whack-a-mole game, picking and choosing his shots and hitting Nick at will. I hope I'm wrong, cause I really want to see a good fight, not a quick one.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Carlos Condit has the absolutely same height of Anderson. Just saying.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

If you have the patience to watch this I think you'll see that Nick can't be Knocked out because he aint really in.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Ugh I think Silva is looking thin from his lay off while Diaz looks like he has put some muscle on for his trip to 185. Siva may my have the strength advantage in the clinch I had anticipated not that I think it will effect the outcome that much 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic you are just wrong.

Silva always looks thin at weigh ins. Always has. He isnt some shredded guy...he balloons up by fight night with a touch of puff eveeywhere. So he will look bigger than Diaz....as Diaz surely cut weight....but he wont balloon up with water weight.

Silva at 185 has always looked average in size. Diaz is a rather big frame wise ww. 

Lets not start some wild claims of Anderson thinning over a layoff.

You are just incorrect. You seem to always think being wrong is the end of the world.

Diaz I think said he weighs 200. 190 when he is training fot races. Anderson I believe cuts from about 210. He surely can get to be like 215 220 when he is sitti g on his ass. But both in shape....in camp....theu arent cutting from THAT far away.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Toxic you are just wrong.
> 
> Silva always looks thin at weigh ins. Always has. He isnt some shredded guy...he balloons up by fight night with a touch of puff eveeywhere. So he will look bigger than Diaz....as Diaz surely cut weight....but he wont balloon up with water weight.
> 
> ...


He won't balloon up with water weight....after he rehydrates. So what exactly will he be ballooning up with?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Toxic you are just wrong.
> 
> Silva always looks thin at weigh ins. Always has. He isnt some shredded guy...he balloons up by fight night with a touch of puff eveeywhere. So he will look bigger than Diaz....as Diaz surely cut weight....but he wont balloon up with water weight.
> 
> ...



I just can't deal with old fan being right over me we have to much at stake. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd say the size difference is just too massive. 










Silva's going to gas from carrying those huge muscles


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> I'd say the size difference is just too massive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will still laugh last when they scrape Diaz off the canvas


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I have three scenarios I see.

One is Nick Diaz somehow out landing shots on a gassed Anderson. 

Second is Anderson out punching him with counters and really tearing up his face up.

Third is his classic muay thai clinch with constant barrage of knees to his body and face leaving him with a broken nose.

Years ago I would have said he had no chance. I'm cautiously optimistic that "The Spider" will pull return to form with dazzling effect!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I kind of want to see Nick Diaz knock Anderson clean out with 1 shot, hell.. via leg kick just to see the MMA world explode.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alright folks. I am an insomniac east coaster who has yet to really let this fight sink in. 

I am a fan of both. Both I would say top 3 of my favorites active top 5 all time. I'll have pleasure watching them fight though. One man wins. One man loses. Both have stories. Both have cred. Both are old school. Both at least for now are very relevant. Both have fought in Pride. One is coming up a weight class. 1 is coming off a leg that was broken in half. One is a legend. The other is a legend. Both, at least to me and the people who see it as I do, are real mixed martial artists. Guys who are not here for the sport. Not here to win exactly. Here to sharpen their skills and perform. Here for the love of training, here for the honor of those before them. 1 happy go lucky. 1 with a realness to his bitterness. Both whom I think aren't company men, or at least not suck ups (neither has nothing to lose either at this point in time). 

It ain't for a belt. 

Most would say it isn't a win that should get either a title shot.

Doesn't need any silly trash talk. Their histories. Their personalities. Their resumes all speak for themselves. Both stand for something.

To me, and I do think many specific others...this is the fight of the year. Jones/DC was the biggest fight maybe, and probably meant the most in terms rank, belt, perhaps P4P. Most hyped/promoted fight I have every seen I think. But this fight, as it stands alone, is the biggest fight for me when you look at "comebacks" "names" "styles" "mystique" "WTF"

Do I have a prediction? I don't know. I see Silva as a 4.5 to 1 favorite on the books. It is one of those if Silva wins it is probably earlier on (first 2 rounds) and look easy and we all chuckle to ourselves in thinking a mid top 10 WW could beat ANDERSON ******* SILVA. For all we know Silva could still be the very same bad ass that would beat anyone else besides Weidman.-----But I don't think so.

I don't think Silva is the same. Love the guy. But I am using logic here. We love to think our favorite who were on top of the world will be there forever. He is just about 40. He got dropped 2 straight fights bad. Chin crack. Ring rust is real for some and not for others. Is the fire there??

Then we look at Nick. What is he fighting for exactly? A check, check that one first. But he isn't down to get clowned. He may get clowned. But he isn't down to get clowned. He fully understands the hands, timing, power Silva can bring. He will be looking to fight smart. Smart to many guys is steal a round, lay, pick. By smart I mean I think he can adjust. I think you taunt. I think you keep a tight guard early even though that isn't your style all the time. Ali roper doped Forman. I think Nick has to pick his spots. I think he can't go out there and Paul Daley it, balls to the wall. .....who knows....maybe that is exactly his plan. But to me, I think he needs to get Anderson sloppy like he started getting with Maia, Leities. That isn't saying I think Silva will clown like that. He understands Diaz comes forward. He will respect it and fight a MT fight me thinks. Not a circle for days. 

Keys:

-Diaz trains with Kron Gracie....a lot!!!!! I've been under the impression that Nick's BJJ is a little overrated perhaps. Kron speaks highly and maybe it is just friend speak, but Kron is like top in the world at that class. Nick's ground could be as good as ever right now. ( I don't see a submission...but Nick is funny enough to try that route early, again doubt it, haha, point is it isn't just Gil, Nate, Shields, and whoever Caesar brings in now. Kron is elite, young, training for his own career and tournements. Iron sharpens Iron so they say. Kron is strong though for his weight. Nick sometimes just isn't strong/explosive enough for certain aspects of the ground. He finds openings, he doesn't create them.

-Nick has poor defense in exchanges. Long arms, maybe wide punches when things heat up. Anderson has several up the gut attacks. 

-Nick has the cardio. I have seen and have believed in Silva's cardio for years. He dug deep vs. Chael. And he wasn't in there to gas vs. Weidman I could tell. But Nick trains cardio almost all year round. Perhaps the extra weight hurts him, perhaps Anderson's bigger frame will deplete him. But I think it helps. Fight should be at range for a lot. Seems only logical that Diaz would perform better closer to the weight he trains in and runs bike races for. Not like he cuts to 170 for a bike race. 

-can Nick take an ANderson punch. DOes Silva still have a chin?
*
-Who would people say are the craziest strikers at 170? WHo have just been killers standing. Guys where you are like....man, we need to take him down? Robbie Lawler and Paul Daley come to mind. Manhoef a bigger version. Just guys who know how to strike, know how to land with power. Well Nick finished both standing. So I have no idea why people act like "oh Anderson is the greatest, Nick strike with ANderson? Laughs" How can people just say that like its obvious? He finished 2 of the best strikers 170 or 185 has ever seen in MMA. Seriously pure striking in MMA who was better/crazier to stand with than RObbie and Daley? Manhoef. Anderson. Alright now I will wait. Nick took down 2 killer strikers standing....who is to say it is impossible for that to happen vs. a 39 year old killer striker???????????? *

-Nick doesn't care if he gets kicked in the leg. That is a problem for him and anyone who seemingly does this. Nick may get chopped down.

-Will Anderson kick 100% the same and use it as a staple?

For some reason I see old Anderson MT clinch knee being the end all. Nick plods and leaves his head there. Anderson may look for that clinch. 

I think Nick can give him one hell of a fight. I think a few key mistakes or just terrible gameplans may get him trashed. But I think if Nick fights a good fight, he will give Anderson a hell of a fight.

Hell of a fight cocksuckas. This is the one time you should feel proud to be a fan of this UFC.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Anderson showed up in fenomenal shape. 

I understand too many are extra tentative to believe he will be back as he was known before he lost two in a rol to Weidman. I say he doesn't need to. Aside the Sonnen 1 fight, Anderson never been in trouble before in the UFC. He achieved a level of confidence and time warp technique in his brains that used to make him to anticipate others moves to avoid their attacks and counter with perfection.

Who ever knew how fast he really is? I follow his details and I will be biased when cheering for him, yes, but not to hide what I see. I saw Anderson losing his motivation little by little. I saw his mindset, rather than his body, reflexes or skills, drifting farther away throughout time.

Some people would believe any Anderson fan would be fascinated by the way he disposed of Bonnar. I say that was the moment Anderson was showing he did not care no more what could happen. I clearly saw the disconnection between his motivation and what was his mission there. He blatantly disobeyed his cornermen, many who are close friends, to unnecessary expose himself to any hail mary punch like never before. Sure, it ended well, beautiful for the casuals, "whoa... genius, wizzard...", not for his camp, not for his friends, not for me. That showed to me, clear as day, Anderson had crossed that line, maybe the very same line GSP crossed a lil before and wisely decided to take his break.

There's officially three fights in a rol now in my books I don't see Anderson fighting a normal fight. I still believe his skills, his speed and reflexes are all there, even at his age. If he is again motivated, I believe he is still at the very top. 

Guess the fight today will tell me if his body can handle what his mind hopefully wants back. War Anderson Silva.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...The world will be watching Anderson tonight. Silva looks in amazing form and now that I think of it, this is a mismatch. Silva's head and footwork is so superior to Diazs'. Nick had all kinds of problems cutting off Condit when they fought. Anderson will make him pay with brilliant counterstriking, handspeed and lateral movement. This fight has me stoked. I think the 1st round will be a feeling out process. The 2nd round should get nuts. I hope they both taunt each other. This fight is going to be sick!!! I picked Anderson with a dominate Unanimous decision...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I'd say the size difference is just too massive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diaz has considerably bigger ears. Never underestimate ear power. I'm now convinced Diaz is gonna make a fight of it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Diaz has considerably bigger ears. Never underestimate ear power. I'm now convinced Diaz is gonna make a fight of it.


All the better to hear if Andersons corner yells at him to do a front kick...


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

oldfan said:


> I'd say the size difference is just too massive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, Dana looks a bit over-inflated in that picture, doesn't he?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Dana is staring Anderson down more than Diaz...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

That photographer surely can't be getting a good photo.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Was kinda suprised to see Nick kind of hug up with Silva at the weigh-ins. This is the most respect I've seen him give to an opponent in a while. He was not the same for BJ or GSP.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

towwffc said:


> Was kinda suprised to see Nick kind of hug up with Silva at the weigh-ins. This is the most respect I've seen him give to an opponent in a while. He was not the same for BJ or GSP.


He respects Anderson a lot and considers him the greatest ever. He had animosity with Penn and GSP.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Personally, I like Diaz more than most fighters [of course my opinion is based only on that limited and guided portrayal of fighters by MMA media]. To me, he's just clearly a sensitive, misunderstood guy with frustrations and insecurities, which is only human. 

I think the reason why so many people think he is a 'weirdo' [term often thrown at him] is his difficulty in verbally expressing himself [there are many like him, including myself]. The way he acts is in great part a consequence of his background, his surroundings, education [in his case he does not seem to have had much of a 'comfortable' childhood].

Of course I understand why many don't like his antics - I myself think he goes overboard many times but at the end of the day [excuse the cliche'] this is fighting we're talking about, not tennis.

He showed Silva lots of respect but that didn't really surprise me - I think he just showed a genuine side of himself. What did surprise me was his patience in answering all those repetitive 'shit-stirring' questions... fuc#in interviewers lingering so long on the fact Nick missed the open workouts...

I just hope he doesn't get ktfo in the first round and gives Silva a good fight. I've always rooted for Silva but this time I'm rooting for Diaz :thumb02:


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Rauno said:


> He respects Anderson a lot and considers him the greatest ever. He had animosity with Penn and GSP.


I never knew he had animosity with BJ. Their both legends for sure.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

towwffc said:


> I never knew he had animosity with BJ. Their both legends for sure.



The animosity didn't start till the fight really. BJ said they had trained together and he though they were friends but he felt like Diaz was disrespectful to him at the weigh ins and then he was shoulder checking him between rounds and shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Seriously considering watching this card live. The main card is pretty fun.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The animosity didn't start till the fight really. BJ said they had trained together and he though they were friends but he felt like Diaz was disrespectful to him at the weigh ins and then he was shoulder checking him between rounds and shit
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Maybe that's what BJ came up with but it's basically because he lost. He's cool with everyone he's beaten and just happens to not get along with anyone who beat him other than Hughes who he has two wins over.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Looks like Nick gave an interview and eluded to the possibility he may try and take Silva down and tap him..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is the only fight on the card I'm interested in to be honest. I'm also really excited for the Tate vs. Sara fight, but that's not on the main card so doesn't count. 

I can't wait to see these two go at it, I can't imagine this not being a fun fight.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Killz said:


> That photographer surely can't be getting a good photo.


Haven't you seen any of those shots where it's over Dana's shoulder and you just see the two guys chests and heads and the whole crowd? Those are some of the best weigh-in pics out there.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeah but that one looks like he's literally zoomed in on Danas dome


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

This cracked me the hell up.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Getting more and more pumped up for this fight every hour that passes.

C'mon Nick, fckin ave it m8


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I realized this is a hard card to call all across the board. All pretty evenly matched. This usually means a good night especially if Joe's on the card. Finally got a chance to watch the rest of the countdown. Too bad Miesha and Sarah is on the prelims. Might miss that, but will catch the rest of the main card.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm feeling like Diaz backs Anderson up some for the first round. Then Anderson catches his vibe and drops Nick with a counter straight in the late first or second.

I don't make outright predictions very much but I just feel like this is what's happening. Nick swings wild sometimes and I see him coming in for a wide hook and Anderson sending in a straight hurting him and following up a finish.


----------



## Cal2002 (Sep 7, 2008)

Do you guys think Diaz coming into a fight not angry at his opponent will make a difference in the fight?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

This will be short, violent and awesome. Neither Diaz has ever taken an ass kicking like what is about to be released 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Not counting the co-main, some great fights tonight, hopefully the main event takes the cake.


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> This will be short, violent and awesome. Neither Diaz has ever taken an ass kicking like what is about to be released
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Diaz can take a beating so bad that it makes me concerned for his health. His corner may have to throw in the towel just to save him.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> This cracked me the hell up.


That is amazing lolol



dudeabides said:


> Not counting the co-main, some great fights tonight, hopefully the main event takes the cake.


Yeah this was an amazing card, has delivered for sure. I would have bought the PPV looking back at it now hah


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Warning said:


> Diaz can take a beating so bad that it makes me concerned for his health. His corner may have to throw in the towel just to save him.



I am saying he goes down and out, he has been dropped in the past and none of those guys were as powerful and accurate. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Diaz not being Diaz has Anderson confused 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

That was f***ing epic


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

anderson looks slow. he had diaz hurt though. not easy coming back after broken leg


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Weird round at the start with Diaz liking good, when Silva tagged Him Diaz went back to being Diaz and then Anderson was landing. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

hard to score


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

What the hell is win the elbow? 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Not sure who is winning, but im enjoying it


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

clear silva round


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick has really reinvented himself for this fight. Patience and a much more kickboxing style vs his traditional boxing heavy style. Super impressed by Diaz tonight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

diaz is basically doing nothing


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick is game, but I suspect we're heading towards a clear Anderson UD.

I also can't help but feel both guys could have put more into their performances. Not a bad fight by any stretch, but it feels more like a glorified sparring session.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

diaz needs to go all or nothing this round


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

be watching a different fight. Anderson is winning, but Nick is doing a lot.


N1™ said:


> diaz is basically doing nothing


we must be watching a different fight. Anderson is winning, but Nick is doing a lot!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

N1&#153;;3127785 said:


> diaz is basically doing nothing



He is doing what you need to do against Silva it's just never a gameplay I would have ever envisioned a Diaz implementing. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

He's trying to get Silva to come forward but Silva pretty much refuses to and is waiting for Nick to come to him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fun fight, lots of action, entertainment, all around good stuff.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

49-46 Silva, quite the snoozer.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nick Diaz vs. Robbie Lawler II just because, please.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

lol what a boring sparring session

Somewhere out there, GSP is not imbressed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

To me that is a moral victory for Diaz. Far more impressed with Diaz than Silva. 

Don't get me wrong Silva won the fight but not like I expected him to. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL @ crying like a girl! 

Diaz is not impressed.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

What an awful fight. Biggest disappointment ever.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Silva, still the GOAT by a light-year.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah kind of disappointing. Props to Diaz he has major balls but Anderson had the size and speed but didn't want to risk giving Diaz openings. It was like a sparring session. The main and co-main were the stinkers of the night ironically.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Meh, kinda boring fight. Once Silva got loose towards the end of round one, the fight was basically over. Other than some leg kicks, Diaz really had nothing for Silva.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> lol what a boring sparring session
> 
> Somewhere out there, GSP is not imbressed.


I'd love if GSP came into the cage and told Anderson that.. Perfect setup for a fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson is the great show for the great sport, and glad my back.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Nick is retiring he is still in the cage and has his gloves off already


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow is Diaz whiny


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

I thought Diaz won that sparring session too.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

To be honest, I thought Diaz won 3-2. It was close, and I could see anyone winning, but at the end I thought it was 3-2. Good fight though, I mean let's be real we knew what to expect coming into the fight, smack talking, dancing, and some back and forth. That's what we got.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Diaz was the smaller and slower guy and he was doing most of the stalking. He had a hard time hitting Anderson because Silva didn't want to make it dirty and give Diaz any shine. He just picked his shots and took the decision.

*But not nearly enough to get a title shot imo.*


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

M.C said:


> To be honest, I thought Diaz won 3-2. It was close, and I could see anyone winning, but at the end I thought it was 3-2. Good fight though, I mean let's be real we knew what to expect coming into the fight, smack talking, dancing, and some back and forth. That's what we got.


I scored it 3-2 Diaz too. He had the aggression, octagon control and I feel landed the cleaner punches.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I liked it.

:thumbsup:

Clueless on who won. Stream kept cutting out.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

N1™ said:


> diaz is basically doing nothing


That goes both ways, what did you expect from two counter punchers?


I thought Nick could have done better but he gave a good accounting for himself.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

I loved this fight, as much as i like anderson, i wanted diaz to win. 

I scored first for diaz and the last four rounds to anderson but they were close on some of them. 

shit talking is what these guys do you cant give them crap for it, they both do it and both understood what the other was doing

as for the interview at the end i like what diaz said, he thought he was winning, when you are in the fight you see things differently then when you are just watching sometimes, and his coach's told him it was close. he was respectful to silva

these two fighters i could watch fight each other again and again and always like the fight for they push each other. usually when they are against other fighters, the other person is backing up or looking scared most the fight so it was nice seeing them face each other.

I thought they both looked really good


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

As a GSP fan, I love how all of that went down. lol


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Anderson pulling a Condit basically. *****.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no, don't screw it guys. It was Anderson coming back from a career ending gruesome injury to a 5 rounder Vegas main event. He stepped in. He fought the 5 rounds without issues. That alone was a victory. This fight even made me to revise its status as a superfight and to give Nick Diaz a lot of credit, but *people legitimaly thinking Diaz won?* Give me a fvcking break here.


----------



## Shoegazer (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, that was a pretty riveting fight for me. I'm glad we got a chance to see it before both of them hang 'em up.

Of course Anderson is the superior martial artist, with the superior legacy. But how many people in the world have been able to stand in front of the great Anderson Silva for 5 rounds and call him a little bitch? Nick's a bad ass in his own right.


----------



## smood (Feb 4, 2007)

Anderson is my favorite fighter of all time and still is... but hes a shell of his former self. Old Anderson would have KO'd Diaz in 1 round.


----------



## Jumanji (Mar 30, 2011)

I need gifs of Diaz's taunting in the first round. That was hilarious.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

The fact that Anderson came back and set foot in the octagon again after a gruesome injury is amazing in itself. Beating one of the toughest guys out there has got to be a huge moral victory for himself. Based on what he said after the fight, it seems as if he is considering retirement because his family really wants him to stop. I personally hope he goes out now....there's nothing left to prove. The only thing left was to see if he could fight again and he did it. Please retire Anderson. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

PS to those of you who think Diaz won - you are all idiots 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

kc1983 said:


> PS to those of you who think Diaz won - you are all idiots
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


This. Silva landed every big shot in this fight, Diaz landed what he himself calls "baby leg kicks" and didn't land one solid punch until round 5. This fight wasn't even close, you have to be a major Diaz fan or a huge hater of Silva to think the fight was even remotely close. Glad the judges got it right though 50-45.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow just read through the post in this thread, kind of shocked people did not like this fight, I loved it, only thing more i wanted to see was ground game for some of it as its something i wondered as to who would be better, but all in all i enjoyed this fight more so than any other fight in a long while


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm not a "bloodthirsty" fan but I'm with Diaz on what he said post fight. Take some risks it's a fight not a sparring session. Silva didn't want to make it dirty cuz that was Nicks best chance of landing his own shots. So he kept the smaller slower lightweight at bay and potshotted him to a victory.

I get it's his first fight after the injury but damn the Condit/Diaz fight had more action than that. Silva could've gave fans that performance at the open workouts.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

smood said:


> Anderson is my favorite fighter of all time and still is... but hes a shell of his former self. Old Anderson would have KO'd Diaz in 1 round.


Hard to say, since Diaz didn't fight anything like his usual self. He was a much more cautious and defensive fighter than usual and refused to over-commit himself and leave openings. When someone does that to Anderson Silva (Leites, Cote, Maia) he has a lot more trouble in getting clean KO shots to land.

Very curious fight, and completely unexpected. I'm definitely going to be rewatching this one a few times to fully digest it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Was kind of a lackluster fight after the first. Diaz was pretty amazing in the first.

Other than that, if Silva plans on fighting again he better not fight like that because someone will put him in a highlight reel for sure.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M_D said:


> Wow just read through the post in this thread, kind of shocked people did not like this fight, I loved it, only thing more i wanted to see was ground game for some of it as its something i wondered as to who would be better, but all in all i enjoyed this fight more so than any other fight in a long while


I watched it standing on my living room. I loved it, actually and I now realize how technical Nick Diaz can be in the standing department. Jokes and taunts and all, that was an epic historical fight I never imagined I would be so excited to watch until it started.

I loved how Nick and Anderson showed tremendous respect for each other and for me, it was clear Nick understood how important that moment was for Anderson, who not so long ago was at the verge of being a cripple.

Yeah, I loved the fight and I feel sorry for those calling it a sparring session. Some tense sparring with bloodied faces, I mean, face.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of either fighter; I had no emotional investment. I was bored by that fight. Only slightly more entertained than by the fight immediately preceding it.


----------



## LightsOutChuck (Oct 15, 2006)

That was a weak showing, mostly by Diaz. Spent more time clowning than fighting. Also, Anderson is not ready, nor deserving of an immediate title shot, IMO.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

As a fan of technique I was very interested in this fight and even enjoyed it. For those saying this is any indication that Anderson isn't the fighter he used to be, although he is past him prime a bit, I would vehemently disagree. 

This was a highly technical spacing game in which each fighter was constantly vying for the fight to take place in their optimal range. Because of the danger each fighter posed to the other as well as the lack of openings they presented to the other, there was hardly room for either to implement the striking they're normally able to dominate others with. 

In my mind, this was a case of two fighters highly skilled in different aspects of striking mostly neutralizing each others game. That said, I thought the majority of the fight took place in Anderson's optimal range, and he scored the better hits because of it.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Enjoyed the first round, but the action did tail off as the rounds went on. Still enjoyed it and thought Diaz looked better than he would stepping up to a weightclass he doesn't often visit. But it was not the historical fight it being promoted as.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Was kind of a lackluster fight after the first. Diaz was pretty amazing in the first.
> 
> Other than that, if Silva plans on fighting again he better not fight like that because someone will put him in a highlight reel for sure.


He didn't fight much different than usual. The difference between Diaz and Maia, or Okami, or Bonnar, or many others, is that Diaz is a top level striker who has a granite chin/toughness, and the ability to push forward and land his own shots. Anderson took some big flurries from Diaz (I saw Diaz land 4-5 good shots to the head in one quick succession at least twice), and he just pushed forward. His chin is fine, his speed is fine, his ability is fine - he just didn't fight Maia or Bonnar, so couldn't put on a highlight.

Anderson is the same guy who fought Bonnar, same guy who beat Sonnen. The moment he fought someone with power who is also a high quality striker, he got KO'd, and the moment he fought another guy who is a high quality boxer, he couldn't finish and didn't look nearly as impressive. You have to remember the Cote fight, Cote isn't that good of a fighter but his striking was decent, and he took Anderson to round 3 before getting his knee injured (I think it was the knee anyways).

The division has changed with guys like Weidman/Machida/Souza (I'd actually pick Souza to KO him)/Diaz (assuming Diaz stays at 185 or fights again), he's not being fed wrestlers and BJJ guys and it is showing.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> The division has changed with guys like Weidman/Machida/Souza (I'd actually pick Souza to KO him)/Diaz (assuming Diaz stays at 185 or fights again), he's not being fed wrestlers and BJJ guys and it is showing.


He's also at the age when most fighters who are primarily strikers are retired though.


----------



## Servatose (Apr 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> He didn't fight much different than usual. The difference between Diaz and Maia, or Okami, or Bonnar, or many others, is that Diaz is a top level striker who has a granite chin/toughness, and the ability to push forward and land his own shots. Anderson took some big flurries from Diaz (I saw Diaz land 4-5 good shots to the head in one quick succession at least twice), and he just pushed forward. His chin is fine, his speed is fine, his ability is fine - he just didn't fight Maia or Bonnar, so couldn't put on a highlight.
> 
> Anderson is the same guy who fought Bonnar, same guy who beat Sonnen. The moment he fought someone with power who is also a high quality striker, he got KO'd, and the moment he fought another guy who is a high quality boxer, he couldn't finish and didn't look nearly as impressive. You have to remember the Cote fight, Cote isn't that good of a fighter but his striking was decent, and he took Anderson to round 3 before getting his knee injured (I think it was the knee anyways).
> 
> The division has changed with guys like Weidman/Machida/Souza (I'd actually pick Souza to KO him)/Diaz (assuming Diaz stays at 185 or fights again), he's not being fed wrestlers and BJJ guys and it is showing.


This is just false. Anderson has fought many powerful strikers throughout his career, as well as skilled wrestlers and won. It wasn't that 'the moment he fought x he was KO'ed'. It was that Anderson was dominant for as long as he was, showcased as much of himself as he did in the octagon that there was a ton of data for his opponents to study and draw on. Not to mention Anderson was getting more and more careless with each fight. Couple those two together and it was only a matter of time that an aging fighter would get caught by a young hungry power hitter with the ability to test Anderson in any department. 

I'm not sure what your expectations are out of someone who has won 15+ fights in a row, but they seem unrealistic.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Rygu said:


> He's also at the age when most fighters who are primarily strikers are retired though.


So he should have retired at Bonnar? After he fought Bonnar, he was considered a God and the most almighty of mighty fighters of all time, ever. Then he fought a guy who is a better striker than him, or at least on his same level, who has a ton of power, and gets KO'd. Fights another guy who is a high quality striker who has a tough chin and raw toughness, can't finish him and doesn't look nearly as impressive. That's not a coincidence.

Anderson has been fed Maia, Letis, Bonnar, Sonnen x2, Okami, Griffin. These are his highlights. Don't get me wrong, he's a great striker (he beat Diaz just now), but now he is facing other great strikers, strikers who are as good if not better than him, and it is showing. He got KO'd by Weidman and he had a competitive fight with Diaz. People saying "he would have KO'd Diaz had he fought him before", that's ridiculous. Diaz has always been a tough guy with great boxing and an iron will, that fight would have gone like that tonight, or 4-5 years ago. I'd pick Souza to KO him if they fought to be honest.

Anyways, at the end of the day it was a good fight and Anderson showed up and did what Anderson does, he strikes, he picks his shots, and he does well. I am interested to see who he fights next, Dana said it would be a title shot and with Weidman out it makes more sense to do one. I wonder if they can set up Anderson vs. Vitor for the interim title shot?



Servatose said:


> This is just false. Anderson has fought many powerful strikers throughout his career, as well as skilled wrestlers and won. It wasn't that 'the moment he fought x he was KO'ed'. It was that Anderson was dominant for as long as he was, showcased as much of himself as he did in the octagon that there was a ton of data for his opponents to study and draw on. Not to mention Anderson was getting more and more careless with each fight. Couple those two together and it was only a matter of time that an aging fighter would get caught by a young hungry power hitter with the ability to test Anderson in any department.
> 
> I'm not sure what your expectations are out of someone who has won 15+ fights in a row, but they seem unrealistic.


I don't expect anything from Anderson. He fought exactly how the Anderson of today or 5 years ago would have fought against Diaz. I expected paced shots, good accuracy, and confidence. He had all 3 and won a decision against a guy who isn't Mia or Bonnar on the feet, as expected. He performed as I would imagine Anderson Silva perform.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

M.C said:


> So he should have retired at Bonnar? After he fought Bonnar, he was considered a God and the most almighty of mighty fighters of all time, ever. Then he fought a guy who is a better striker than him, or at least on his same level, who has a ton of power, and gets KO'd. Fights another guy who is a high quality striker who has a tough chin and raw toughness, can't finish him and doesn't look nearly as impressive. That's not a coincidence.
> 
> Anderson has been fed Maia, Letis, Bonnar, Sonnen x2, Okami, Griffin. These are his highlights. Don't get me wrong, he's a great striker (he beat Diaz just now), but now he is facing other great strikers, strikers who are as good if not better than him, and it is showing. He got KO'd by Weidman and he had a competitive fight with Diaz. People saying "he would have KO'd Diaz had he fought him before", that's ridiculous. Diaz has always been a tough guy with great boxing and an iron will, that fight would have gone like that tonight, or 4-5 years ago. I'd pick Souza to KO him if they fought to be honest.
> 
> ...


The Bonnar fight did nothing for me, Bonnar has among the least powerful striking and among the sloppiest striking in modern LHW history. As for Weidman, Silva didn't get to counter Weidman as Weidman messed him up on the ground first and got Silva a little worried. He was more aggressive against Weidman than he normally is which isn't his main strength. Well in the first fight Silva was being stupid and got caught, in the second fight Weidman smashed him on the ground before the broken leg but unlike the first fight he was clearly winning before the fight was over. 

Souza packs huge power but would probably be KO'd if he let Silva counter him. Diaz didn't really come at Silva which was smart for his face, but made the fight not too exciting. If Diaz came at him like he went at BJ I would bet on the fight being over by the 4th round. 

Either way Silva is creeping on 40 and for a striker that is basically old for an MMA fighter especially an elite one who has fought a lot of elite fighters.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I watched it standing on my living room. I loved it, actually and I now realize how technical Nick Diaz can be in the standing department. Jokes and taunts and all, that was an epic historical fight I never imagined I would be so excited to watch until it started.
> 
> I loved how Nick and Anderson showed tremendous respect for each other and for me, it was clear Nick understood how important that moment was for Anderson, who not so long ago was at the verge of being a cripple.
> 
> Yeah, I loved the fight and I feel sorry for those calling it a sparring session. Some tense sparring with bloodied faces, I mean, face.


agree 100% amazing fight.


----------



## LightsOutChuck (Oct 15, 2006)

Ape City said:


> agree 100% amazing fight.


I don't see how that can be classified as an amazing fight. It ended up nothing like it was hyped up to be and as much taunting, clowning as actual fighting.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

LightsOutChuck said:


> I don't see how that can be classified as an amazing fight. It ended up nothing like it was hyped up to be and as much taunting, clowning as actual fighting.


They amount this fight was hyped up, I don't think there was *ever *any chance it could live up to expectations.


And sorry...I just had to


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought it was a solid fight. Had it 4-1. Diaz stood in the pocket and traded, got hit, taunted. Something most no one else could do for 5 rounds. 

Silva looked solid. 

Legendary fight in the grand scheme of things for sure. Both could be done?

I see 13k plus crowd and a 4.5 mill gate....

I'll say it does 650k buys


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

First round was hilarious, pretty even I'd say


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I loved the fight. I was impressed Nick was able to do as well as he did, but I thought Anderson clearly won. I didn't even think it was close.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Servatose said:


> As a fan of technique I was very interested in this fight and even enjoyed it. For those saying this is any indication that Anderson isn't the fighter he used to be, although he is past him prime a bit, I would vehemently disagree.
> 
> This was a highly technical spacing game in which each fighter was constantly vying for the fight to take place in their optimal range. Because of the danger each fighter posed to the other as well as the lack of openings they presented to the other, there was hardly room for either to implement the striking they're normally able to dominate others with.
> 
> In my mind, this was a case of two fighters highly skilled in different aspects of striking mostly neutralizing each others game. That said, I thought the majority of the fight took place in Anderson's optimal range, and he scored the better hits because of it.


Spot on. Anderson at 170 back in his Cage Rage days probably would have been active. Would have looked like the Lee Murray fight, cuz he was a lot quicker and more aggressive. Anderson came to fight and for the first time it was his opponent who clowned. I was REALLY WONDERING what was going through his head. After reflecting on it he must kinda chuckle on it since he's been doing it all this time. But that's what makes him so unique. But a serious Anderson is equally dangerous and I saw him looking for the finish; hard right hooks, left crosses, reverse elbow, spinning wheel kick, flying knee, clinch knees and the clinch that transitioned into the left hand choke against the fence. I wish it could have gone another five rounds. 

I do not want to see an interim belt because it's meaningless. 

On a side note, props to Diaz. He showed he's a lot more technical than he looks. I saw Anderson constantly feinting and looking for those openings. He caught Diaz quite a few times. 

*Gotta say this was one of the most intense five rounds for me.*


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad Silva won but didn't overly enjoy the fight.


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

It was a fun fight imo and I was also very impressed by Diaz' improvements and Silva's cardio, considering his age.

It's pretty obvious Silva is no longer champion material. Personally I think this is a good fight to call the quits.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I got bored after the first round or so. I stopped scoring by the end of round 2. This wasn't a great fight, nothing exciting about it, neither guy looked in any danger at any point and it was kinda like an exhibition sparring match.

I thought Anderson looked a weight class above Diaz and for some reason I actually like Diaz a little bit more after this fight.

Thought Anderson should have retired after the leg brake... I'm still not convinced I was wrong.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hard fight, real chess match. Could have been more output but neither of them have fought in a while, Anderson overcame a huge injury, and they both just fought superb defense.

This was probably the wrong time to have this fight, but it I think they both turned up as well as they could in the circumstances.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

loved the fight. Woke my ass up around 4am to watch this in Italy :thumb02: and glad I did.

Many friends around me and many comments online were pretty 'meh' about this fight ... I completley disagree but can see why so many people were disappointed or bored with it. Having said that, I don't see any way this fight could have avoided being considered 'boring' by many- Diaz just did a much better job than most expected, and Anderson obviously had a gargantuan psychological [and of course physical] ordeal [hence his 'tentativeness']... just the mental fortitude needed to come back from an injury like that and beat a tough, talented fighter like Diaz - it simply deserves respect.

huge fan of both guys; nothing but respect for both of them.

Nick's antics in the first round were gold; tbh I really don't think Anderson minded at all; actually I'm sure he's laughing his ass off about it and will again when he sees tape on that 1st rd [was laughing my ass off too, especially when he laid down].

I disagree that Anderson seemed 'done' or 'passe''... I think it's simply that he had to [and still does] somewhat 'ease' into things gradually [his leg injury was only a year ago] but just as importantly, a huge factor is that Nick did much better than expected. Gotta respect the guy for being so composed and technical while facing Anderson f*cking Silva...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

arkanoydz said:


> loved the fight. Woke my ass up around 4am to watch this in Italy :thumb02: and glad I did.
> 
> Many friends around me and many comments online were pretty 'meh' about this fight ... I completley disagree but can see why so many people were disappointed or bored with it. Having said that, I don't see any way this fight could have avoided being considered 'boring' by many- Diaz just did a much better job than most expected, and Anderson obviously had a gargantuan psychological [and of course physical] ordeal [hence his 'tentativeness']... just the mental fortitude needed to come back from an injury like that and beat a tough, talented fighter like Diaz - it simply deserves respect.
> 
> ...



Spot on. I just reviewed the fight again at 20% slower speed to study it closely. It was a clinic. Most people don't realize that Nick Diaz out strikes everyone and wins. That's why people backpedal or take him down. He got out struck with the exception of his leg kicks. In his post fight he admitted he didn't want to get top careless cuz he knows what could potentially happen. Not every fight can be a blow out, knockout, or high light reel especially with these three reasons.

After watching this I can't think of any fighter who came back after losing a championship title fight twice, long layoff, and most important of all experiencing a career ending injury. That's a triple whammy! 

GSP adapted a completely new game plan, Fedor was extremely hesitant against Jeff Monson decisioning him after losing to Werdum, BF, and Hendo. This fight was for his morale. It was to prove to himself that he still had what it takes to compete. 

I have mixed feelings of seeing him compete. Of course I want it to continue as long as he's victorious. Question is what's next? Did we see the last of "The Spider" in what's been an incredible career and an even more improbable comeback story.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

My opinion. I watched the fight but it never got off as i was hoping it would.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

There he is, the greatest of all time who's coming back from the worst injury of his career, chip on his shoulder, who is known for clowning around and having fun in the cage and Nick Diaz is standing opposite to him, picking his shorts out of his ass, talking trash, doing his weird ass karate stance and actually lying down on the floor in the middle of the fight. Oh and did I mention he also did better against Anderson than anyone not named Weidman?

And some ask why people like Nick Diaz?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Yeah, the only entertaining part of the fight was Nick's antics but coming back from a brutal knockout and a devastating leg injury, Silva played his cards right. Anderson looked tentative and rightly so but Diaz is no push over. Quite clearly, Anderson isn't ready to face Chris yet...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

That was *"business"* Anderson you all watched fighting. Every interval, his cornermen were telling him to stay focused, serious, no jokes and Anderson was 100% commited to that. That is the reason it's just stupid to compare this fight with the Weidman1 and say "Anderson fought like always, Weidman is just a *better striker*". So that makes Weidman a better striker than Nick Diaz, then? Gosh, hatred makes people stupid since they can't distinguish two completely diferent mindsets and postures between two so distincts fights.

Jones could not put nobody away in quite a few fights now, or Aldo. Hey, Weidman couldn't put Machida away either. Is this an indication they are becoming worse? Or simple the opportunity to finish those fights wasn't there? 

When you mean business and you have the pressure to deliver, when you set in your mind you can't lose, you are extra careful. You want the win, no matter what. I trully understand that upsets and bore to death those casuals fans or lacking sympathy for any fighter, that's fact, but that was a very, very, technical fight, maybe as boring to casuals as watching two Jiu Jitsu wizzards rolling. Not everybody will understand the level of technique involved and would just give up watching if nobody gets tapped in 5 minutes.

Look at GSP. That was his type of fight for the majority of his career, outclassing and outpointing his opponents, and he is considered the GOAT by many. Incredible how blind people can be to say Anderson fought not different than he always did. Feel sorry you have zero clue about Anderson, but still want to pass false impressions as facts just to have something negative to say about him. 

Anderson was 100% focused in this fight. That was one of his most important victories, THE MOST, if you take into account his injury.

Nick Diaz made this fight huge, I must say now, so I will give him a break. IDK, I also thought the size difference would be massive, but during the fight, I did not see much of that difference. Diaz is less than a inch shorter only, and the fight being fought in a technical standing battle made this size difference even less important.

Congratulations to both fighters.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Y'all are spoiled.

This one was a fun fight to see mainly because we got to see Anderson have to lead and put together combos almost like a normal fighter, and we Diaz actually run out of answers except for actually kicking!!

Sometimes it happens that styles and fighters are relatively matched so there is no mythical moment of great defeat or triumph. I also think people underestimate how terribly tough Diaz is.

You can tell both fighters had a great respect for each other's abilities (rightfully so), and you can see Silva's anxiety etched on his face during the walkout.

I don't the Spider should/will continue to go after the belt. He doesn't need to, he doesn't have the will, and is conflicted over family. I'm all for him fighting superfights like this one


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Last post of the night. After doing some thinking, I really wonder if last night was Anderson Silva's swan song. To me, the perfect ending would be for him to take out the only man to defeat him twice. 

Reminded me of the time when Jordan won the championship clutching the ball and crying. What a great moment.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Nick lost?? **** **** didn't see that coming.

I haven't seen the fight yet but I give the old man credit, I really didn't think he could last 5 rounds at Nick's pace.

EDIT: OK I just watched the first round and it might be my favorite round of all time. watching Silva get clowned, taunted, disrespected and OUTSTRUCK was like a dream.Nick Diaz is the baddest man on the planet. 

Those of you who said Nick had no chance are clueless. You should read more and post less.

Those who say the fight was boring or disappointing should stick to your video games, reality is always going to disappoint you.


**** that was a great round.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Nick lost?? **** **** didn't see that coming.
> 
> I haven't seen the fight yet but I give the old man credit, I really didn't think he could last 5 rounds at Nick's pace.
> 
> ...


What a shame Nick has a corner of his brother and Melendez. Because he didn't put on the famous Diaz pace for the rest of the fight. If he had he may have been able to take a decision.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'll have to re-watch the fight at some point. I was borderline falling asleep as it was after a long day, so perhaps that influenced my opinion of the fight. It just didn't seem like either guy really brought it, especially Nick, who has a ridiculous pace when fighting. 

And maybe we are spoiled - Anderson Silva and Nick Diaz very rarely walk away from the Octagon having not delivered incredible "just bleed" performances. While I appreciate a good chess match as much as the next fight fan, an old fashioned slug fest has its place, and you all know it, lol. I guess I was expecting more trading and less maneuvering/backpedaling. 

But again, I could barely keep my eyes open after the Woodley/Kelvin fight, so I'll give the main event another look. Either way, I still want Nick to get the next WW title shot. It's fresh, it's fun, and frankly, though I don't often praise "surviving", there's something pretty cool about a guy who has fought at 155 going 5 rounds with a GOAT who has absolutely steamrolled light heavyweights.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> What a shame Nick has a corner of his brother and Melendez. Because he didn't put on the famous Diaz pace for the rest of the fight. If he had he may have been able to take a decision.



I could not disagree more, I think the fact Diaz didn't fight like Diaz and that kept forcing Silva to be the aggressor is specifically why Diaz looked as good as he did


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I could not disagree more, I think the fact Diaz didn't fight like Diaz and that kept forcing Silva to be the aggressor is specifically why Diaz looked as good as he did
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Dude he lost the fight 50-45 on two of the judges cards! Looking good means nothing if you lose


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Dude he lost the fight 50-45 on two of the judges cards! Looking good means nothing if you lose



Well I think it was more of a moral victory for Diaz to have the fight be competitive. I thought he would go full Diaz storm forward leaving himself wide open and get smacked down like a WW Forrest Griffen. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah it's a good thing he never dropped his guard and walked forward. Silva woulda kilt him if he did that :laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

oldfan said:


> Yeah it's a good thing he never dropped his guard and walked forward. Silva woulda kilt him if he did that :laugh:



You do realize how the whole counter punching and using your opponents momentum against them works right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You do realize how the whole counter punching and using your opponents momentum against them works right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Gosh no sensei segal please elaborate.

Nick was being nick last night and your goat didn't have shit for nick.he had hundreds of chances to counter, if he was capable of knocking nick out it would have happened. You do understand that don't you?

sorry but throwing a couple of leg kicks is not reinventing yourself.You sound frustrated that nick was smart enough to train for his opponent. Poor goat. Nick didn't let him hit him enough.that wasn't fair. :laugh:


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Gosh no sensei segal please elaborate.
> 
> Nick was being nick last night and your goat didn't have shit for nick.he had hundreds of chances to counter, if he was capable of knocking nick out it would have happened. You do understand that don't you?
> 
> sorry but throwing a couple of leg kicks is not reinventing yourself.You sound frustrated that nick was smart enough to train for his opponent. Poor goat. Nick didn't let him hit him enough.that wasn't fair. :laugh:


Wow you're pretty defensive today, you do realize that acting like he did got him nothing but a 50-45 loss right? Your hatred of Silva is rather overwhelming, I'm guessing because you fully know that if Diaz came at Silva like he did to guys like Condit, Penn and Daley he would have been dropped. Instead he does a bunch of crap like laying down, lifting his elbow up and doing what he himself has described as "baby legkicks". Don't distract from Silva fighting the way he usually does because Diaz had to do stupid shit in order to survive. Silva is 38 and just came back from a snapped leg. Have another chug from the bottle my elderly friend.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

LightsOutChuck said:


> I don't see how that can be classified as an amazing fight. It ended up nothing like it was hyped up to be and as much taunting, clowning as actual fighting.


Its Nick Diaz and Anderson Silva, what did you expect? 

It was exactly what it was billed to be...


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I wasn't able to watch the fight but I've read and listened to just about every commentary pod cast and this forum. I woke up at 6 AM in the UK grabbed my phone and checked the results. And felt huge relief that it had been a competitive an interesting fight. With Nick Diaz acquitted himself well and Anderson Silva metaphorically getting back on the horse after the injury.

I think Nick Diaz's legend grows with this fight. Someone made the comment on a different website that it was Carlos Condit Mark 2, in that it was running and scampering away to get the win.

The thing I love about Nick Diaz, is his "come at me bro" approach. Which says I'm ready ready to have an epic slugfest if you would stop trying to score points on the outside. He may lose but he becomes more legendary in the eyes of his fans, myself included.

I know there's a lot of smoke and mirrors and one could argue that Nick could just attack harder rather than goad his opponent so he can counter-attack.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I kind of liked seeing Anderson fight like this. He was getting dragged into a fight when Diaz hit him, but outside of that he seemed to be 100% focused on the win. That kind of proved that Anderson is still a hungry fighter, so if he does fight on we'll see Anderson fighting with his focus 100% on "the win" as opposed to being "how cool can I finish this fight?".

I enjoyed the fight. Diaz at all points had a lot of problems with the movement of Anderson but had some awesome moments. Anderson's chin proved to be as good as it ever was and the more he fights, the more comfortable with the leg he'll be.

To the guy above, Anderson didn't "run away". He just didn't stand toe to toe when Diaz asked him to. At times Diaz was against the cage saying "Come and get me", just waiting to throw go to war, and Anderson stepped back into the centre. Condit DID run away the whole fight, specifically bad because he said he was going to KO Nick. Anderson thought stayed on the outside and landed some heavy ass combos several times.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I kind of liked seeing Anderson fight like this. He was getting dragged into a fight when Diaz hit him, but outside of that he seemed to be 100% focused on the win. That kind of proved that Anderson is still a hungry fighter, so if he does fight on we'll see Anderson fighting with his focus 100% on "the win" as opposed to being "how cool can I finish this fight?".
> 
> I enjoyed the fight. Diaz at all points had a lot of problems with the movement of Anderson but had some awesome moments. Anderson's chin proved to be as good as it ever was and the more he fights, the more comfortable with the leg he'll be.
> 
> To the guy above, Anderson didn't "run away". He just didn't stand toe to toe when Diaz asked him to. At times Diaz was against the cage saying "Come and get me", just waiting to throw go to war, and Anderson stepped back into the centre. Condit DID run away the whole fight, specifically bad because he said he was going to KO Nick. Anderson thought stayed on the outside and landed some heavy ass combos several times.


Like Sportsman said this was all business for Silva. He had too much to lose in his legacy to fight stupid and mess around. He fought the perfect fight in my opinion and it was reflected in the judges scorecard. 

Im disappointed in Diaz's corner because the way to beat silva as proven by weidmann is more pressure and to be in his face, and his corner didn't push him to do that. Granted he might have got knocked out, but I still assume the point of getting in the cage and fighting is to win and get your hand raised. I dont see such things as moral victories existing. If such things do exist Silva won the moral victory coming back from all that trauma at his age, and proving he can still do it. Just the way he threw that leg that he had broken with serious intent shows the type of warrior he really is.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Wow you're pretty defensive today, you do realize that acting like he did got him nothing but a 50-45 loss right? Your hatred of Silva is rather overwhelming, I'm guessing because you fully know that if Diaz came at Silva like he did to guys like Condit, Penn and Daley *he would have been dropped.* *Instead he does a bunch of crap like laying down, lifting his elbow up and doing what he himself has described as "baby legkicks"*. Don't distract from Silva fighting the way he usually does because Diaz had to do stupid shit in order to survive. Silva is 38 and just came back from a snapped leg. Have another chug from the bottle my elderly friend.


Insightful analysis as always.

The greatest of all time couldn't KO Diaz because Nick wouldn't hold his elbow correctly. :laugh:

please tell us more


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Like Sportsman said this was all business for Silva. He had too much to lose in his legacy to fight stupid and mess around. He fought the perfect fight in my opinion and it was reflected in the judges scorecard.
> 
> Im disappointed in Diaz's corner because the way to beat silva as proven by weidmann is more pressure and to be in his face, and his corner didn't push him to do that. Granted he might have got knocked out, but I still assume the point of getting in the cage and fighting is to win and get your hand raised. I dont see such things as moral victories existing. If such things do exist Silva won the moral victory coming back from all that trauma at his age, and proving he can still do it. Just the way he threw that leg that he had broken with serious intent shows the type of warrior he really is.


It probably wasn't his corner. I imagine Diaz gets high rides a bike and thinks of a way he can maybe beat Anderson at 185. Everything from nothing to say pressers to immediately talking in the cage. Or from not trying to get in Anderson's face, and maybe learning from his friend Joe Schilling of the counter power punch....nick was looking for a looping right on each break/when Anderson was leaving the pocket. 

I thought Diaz did pretty well. Diaz wasn't going to be Forrest'd but he was still the one walking forward most of the fight. It was like the Condit fight but Anderson threw much harder shots in retreat. Threw some meaningful leg kicks. 

Anderson still has it. But not sure I want to see him go until the bitter end like Chuck. Nick, as good as he is, went up in weight and didn't gain a speed advantage. Hard to overcome. 

I don't understand what was moral victory about it in terms of people knocking Nick for what? Not going for it? He is fighting the greatest ever, in a striking contest, a weight class up....you mean people think Nick didn't fight? Nick stood in front of Anderson striking more than anyone outside of Weidman. Anyone else that stood and threw with Anderson got wrecked...Franklin, Leban, Okami, Vitor. Maia I guess survived...a clowning Anderson who gassed. No one does what Nick did. I don't see how people get the idea that he didn't "go for it"?? 

Nick wears you down. Not sure where people think he is this ultra aggressive 1st round brawler. He just walked after Condit. He walked and then started out running vs. BJ. Yea he has a few first rounders, a few guns blazing fights. But his plan was mostly likely to confuse Silva and try to wear him out as the fight went on making him easier to hit....ala the few shots Maia put on him late. But Anderson's cardio was pretty on last night. It would have been dumb to start reaching and winding up. Anderson kept the distance while finding offense. That is what he does. But people usually fall down. 

It is easy for us to sit back and say a guy should go wing it and fall into what Anderson loves.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

oldfan said:


> Insightful analysis as always.
> 
> The greatest of all time couldn't KO Diaz because Nick wouldn't hold his elbow correctly. :laugh:
> 
> please tell us more


Actually no, that was because Diaz is one of the toughest guys in the history of the sport and Silva was actually pretty timid by his standards most likely due to his respect for Diaz. Diaz sure as hell didn't come forward and try to do to Silva what he generally does to anyone who is willing to stand up with him. Wonder why. 

Try to look at things realistically and not through delusion, bias, and wishful thinking. You were once a great poster on these forums, and I believe that one day, you could once again be great. I believe in you.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Rygu said:


> Actually no, that was because Diaz is one of the toughest guys in the history of the sport and Silva was actually pretty timid by his standards most likely due to his respect for Diaz. Diaz sure as hell didn't come forward and try to do to Silva what he generally does to anyone who is willing to stand up with him. Wonder why.
> 
> Try to look at things realistically and not through delusion, bias, and wishful thinking. You were once a great poster on these forums, and I believe that one day, you could once again be great. I believe in you.


So you are saying if Diaz "did what he does" he would have been dropped? What are you talking about? Then on the other side you admit that Silva was timid. 

You can't just choose to brawl. Penn and Daley were stationary and invited it. ANderson moved and played timid is what you even say. 

So yea if Nick just starts reaching and throwing haymakers chasing him he gets knocked out. And if Anderson gets into a brawl he maybe gets worn down and crumbles. So what is your point? They both fought in correlation to who they were fighting. 

Nick took plenty of hard shots from Anderson. ANderson has a few of those "im going to **** you up moments" and Nick took it. He didn't run away. Did he offensively go balls to the wall? No but he doesn't do that all the time anyway. But in no way shape or form can anyone say he wasn't in there fighting, throwing, taking shots like he always does.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Past: Diaz complains about tentative fighters and leg kicks

This fight: Diaz throws first less often & utilizes leg kicks

:wink01:

GSP = GOAT, all I can say after seeing this dull fight.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

Rygu said:


> Actually no, that was because Diaz is one of the toughest guys in the history of the sport and Silva was actually pretty timid by his standards most likely due to his respect for Diaz. Diaz sure as hell didn't come forward and try to do to Silva what he generally does to anyone who is willing to stand up with him. Wonder why.
> 
> Try to look at things realistically and not through delusion, bias, and wishful thinking. *You were once a great poster on these forums, and I believe that one day, you could once again be great. I believe in you.*


He definitely still is, in my opinion.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So you are saying if Diaz "did what he does" he would have been dropped? What are you talking about? Then on the other side you admit that Silva was timid.
> 
> You can't just choose to brawl. Penn and Daley were stationary and invited it. ANderson moved and played timid is what you even say.
> 
> ...


Yes, there was a lot of respect from each for the other. Silva had several opportunities to try and get Diaz in the clinch to throw knees, but didn't. He was obviously going to be the stronger guy but still barely once did he try to clinch Nick. Silva landed some good shots but not many were counter strikes as Diaz wasn't coming forward enough with punches to really land many. Nick has one of the best chins I have ever seen he got hit with a few very good shots but ate them no problem. On the flipside Nick landed maybe one power punch on Silva the entire fight.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Nomale said:


> He definitely still is, in my opinion.


When he isn't posting like an arrogant 16 year old with a chip on his shoulder, sure.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It probably wasn't his corner. I imagine Diaz gets high rides a bike and thinks of a way he can maybe beat Anderson at 185. Everything from nothing to say pressers to immediately talking in the cage. Or from not trying to get in Anderson's face, and maybe learning from his friend Joe Schilling of the counter power punch....nick was looking for a looping right on each break/when Anderson was leaving the pocket.
> 
> I thought Diaz did pretty well. Diaz wasn't going to be Forrest'd but he was still the one walking forward most of the fight. It was like the Condit fight but Anderson threw much harder shots in retreat. Threw some meaningful leg kicks.
> 
> ...


I just felt like Diaz didn't give as much output as he usually does in terms of his hands. I guess he just decided that the stockton slap or whatever that pitter patter boxing he used to do wouldn't work against silva. My feeling is that Diaz did well but with 30/40% more volume he could have made the fight much closer and possibly won.
He said he thought he won every round, but clearly he didn't. Someone needs to be telling him that in his corner. You can bet your bottom dollar someone like Ray Longo would have told him pretty clearly he was not winning the fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> So you are saying if Diaz "did what he does" he would have been dropped? What are you talking about? Then on the other side you admit that Silva was timid.


 Siva is always timid and rarely if ever plays the aggressor. Diaz was patient and implemented the same game plan Patrick Cote tried to implement in making Silva come at him. Diaz gets extra style points because while I usually think he is a dick for showboating having the balls to do it against the GOAT is pretty bad ass I have to admit. 



> You can't just choose to brawl. Penn and Daley were stationary and invited it. Anderson moved and played timid is what you even say.


 Penn and Daley were not stationary, Diaz charged them and pushed them against the cage where he opened up on them. 


> So yea if Nick just starts reaching and throwing haymakers chasing him he gets knocked out. And if Anderson gets into a brawl he maybe gets worn down and crumbles. So what is your point? They both fought in correlation to who they were fighting.


 Agreed, Diaz fought a much smarter fight than Silva and I would say Silva under performed while Diaz IMO looked better than ever. 


> Nick took plenty of hard shots from Anderson. ANderson has a few of those "im going to **** you up moments" and Nick took it. He didn't run away. Did he offensively go balls to the wall? No but he doesn't do that all the time anyway. But in no way shape or form can anyone say he wasn't in there fighting, throwing, taking shots like he always does.


Diaz was far more willing to pic his shots and IMO was not being nearly as wreckless and willing to screw defense as he usually is but that may have just been an indirect consequence of the way he was mixing it up more and trying to make Silva force the engagements.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Nick Diaz won that shit. The legend grows.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It probably wasn't his corner. I imagine Diaz gets high rides a bike and thinks of a way he can maybe beat Anderson at 185. Everything from nothing to say pressers to immediately talking in the cage. Or from not trying to get in Anderson's face, and maybe learning from his friend Joe Schilling of the counter power punch....nick was looking for a looping right on each break/when Anderson was leaving the pocket.
> 
> I thought Diaz did pretty well. Diaz wasn't going to be Forrest'd but he was still the one walking forward most of the fight. It was like the Condit fight but Anderson threw much harder shots in retreat. Threw some meaningful leg kicks.
> 
> ...


Great post and agree with everything. Good to see an unbiased post from you about Diaz as well haha


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> I just felt like Diaz didn't give as much output as he usually does in terms of his hands. I guess he just decided that the stockton slap or whatever that pitter patter boxing he used to do wouldn't work against silva. My feeling is that Diaz did well but with 30/40% more volume he could have made the fight much closer and possibly won.
> He said he thought he won every round, but clearly he didn't. Someone needs to be telling him that in his corner. You can bet your bottom dollar someone like Ray Longo would have told him pretty clearly he was not winning the fight.


In his press conference he said he had ligament issues/bone spurs in his left elbow, but he also clearly stated that he knows how dangerous Anderson is if he went for his wild loopy shots. Plus he mentioned he probably shouldn't have clowned around in the first cuz he knows the judges weren't too keen on it. 

He knows Anderson doesn't like to lead so he was almost playing his game which lead to a lower output on Diaz part. In reality this fight showed Anderson being more active than all of his other fights namely because they all ended early one way or another. 

Watch closely when Anderson traps his opponents in the fence. I watched the Forrest Griffin fight 23 times. There's no way anybody knows what he's doing unless they're a fighter themselves, a trainer, or really looking deeply into the subtle nuances. The best analogy is a bug trapped in a web. The bug has to take the bait then move. Diaz didn't really take the bait as in trying to make a wild desperation shot which is the opening Anderson is looking for. In the Okami fight Anderson was backed up along the fence with Okami winding up and Anderson ducking down in a Karate stance. As soon as Okami went for a huge left, Anderson spun around and trapped him against the fence and Okami realized this and tried to counter, but ate a hard right hook from Anderson. Diaz fought a smart fight + he's got a helluve chin and MENTAL TOUGHNESS. I equate Diaz to a honey badger. He doesn't give a f***. But he knows his limit. I could see the oh f*** moments when he saw Anderson coming at him. He completely backpedaled, took some shots, but was able to mitigate em the best he could.

It's really both somewhat negating each other in some regards, but one could clearly see that one outclassed the other. 

On an ending note imagine if this fight occurred years prior before his loss. We would have saw an Anderson clowning and landing all kinds of crazier moves. On top of that I guarantee he would have ended the fight in the muay thai clinch taking Diaz shots exactly the way he did against Jorge Rivera.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If the fight happened in Rumble in the Rock, Anderson would have been 100% thai clinch focused and would have stopped Diaz most likely.

If the fight happened like 2 years ago, Anderson would have been way over confident and Diaz would have an extremely high chance of winning the fight by out machoing Silva.

The fight happened now though, and although it wasn't a classic, it still was a fantastic fight imo and both came out with higher stock. I'm interested to see how the "winner" Anderson Silva fairs as opposed to the "highlight reel" Anderson Silva.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> Past: Diaz complains about tentative fighters and leg kicks
> 
> This fight: Diaz throws first less often & utilizes leg kicks
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the fight even though Nick lost.

But I agree with you that GSP was the GOAT before Jones. 

Jones is the GOAT.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Killz said:


> That photographer surely can't be getting a good photo.


Clearly he's shooting Dana's neckfat!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diaz cashed a base of 500k. FrontRowBrian calls it rare air. 



> Diaz 500k base. That's rarified air in UFC. Chuck got that. Lesnar was 400k. GSP got 400k. Jon Jones 500k. Anderson 600k.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Diaz cashed a base of 500k. FrontRowBrian calls it rare air.


Nate will probably earn more for cornering him then he does for fighting!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Nick Diaz earns more money in one fight than the majority of the universe makes in 5 years of working every single day.

People complain that his brother doesnt make much.

MMA Fans :thumb02:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> What a shame Nick has a corner of his brother and Melendez. Because he didn't put on the famous Diaz pace for the rest of the fight. If he had he may have been able to take a decision.


Hay, Nicks lost more than one fight because of his corner telling him he's up..

Seriously Nicks fighting Anderson Silva and the rounds are extremely close and you're telling Nick he's got it in the bag and clearly winning?









His corner has always been shit. I love Nate Gil and the crew but they certainly are not who should be cornering Nick.


----------

